# 1scalevolvo's Automotive Insanity........



## 1scalevolvo

"Basket Case"

Now that almost everything is organized we can start to get something done.Soooooo......lets start off with a real "Basket Case" T-Jet Ferrarri !
I just love a challenge ! Every thing is there but the chassis.added the resincast 'glass & some accessories too ! Stay tuned.


Neal:dude:


PS this will be my permanent thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Will it live again??? Will Dr. Neal be able to save the patient????? Stay tuned!!! :lol: 

I'm glad you're made yourself a permanent thread, Neal. There's too much of your stuff buried in the HT library. Think of it as your personal blog, and a handy reference source for the rest of us to view all your accomplishments. (You have a bunch of them, but we have to do some serious digging to find them) Keep 'em coming, and throw a couple earlier projects on here too once in a while. I know I want to see more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Did you get that one off the bay as a "Minty" car? Looks near "Minty" to me. Well, except for that slight flaw where it's in two pieces...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Will it live again??? Will Dr. Neal be able to save the patient????? Stay tuned!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm glad you're made yourself a permanent thread, Neal. There's too much of your stuff buried in the HT library. Think of it as your personal blog, and a handy reference source for the rest of us to view all your accomplishments. (You have a bunch of them, but we have to do some serious digging to find them) Keep 'em coming, and throw a couple earlier projects on here too once in a while. I know I want to see more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:




:thumbsup:THanks for the great suggestion !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Long over due Neal.

The shop/garage threads are a great fun!

Might I recommend some sort of catch up or compilation post of your previous work along with some grouping photos? Be a great introduction for those who come along and dont know you or your vast body of work.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Not sure about how to quickly do a compilation of past posts (perhaps those more PC savvy can help ) But a group photo is doable.Been tying up a lot of loose ends & finished resincasting parts needed for the meantime until I can order new casting/molding stuff from micromark but the present projects are together & can be done.Been squeezing in some time within my heavy work schedule but a lot has been done thanks to vacation time.
$$$ is real tight as my Track manager's dental has now approached $ 2500 so far & my 1:1 scale's advanced age issues have reared their financially ugly head again (New clutch & speedo cable, needs new suspension bushings, possible brake's etc)

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Rat Rod Ferrari project : Progress so far......*

Fortunately the body posts are not so damaged that they cannot be used temporarily.I used a new out of the box original Aurora T-jet 500 chassis as a "Jig" when glueing the halves of the body together.With the resincast black "glass" installed temporarily the alignment was perfect & the body is now back to its factory specifications . With the temporary plastruct supports I can begin to rebuild the rear quarter panels & front "A" pillars.This is really the most challenging & difficult part of the job.Stay tuned !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Looking forward to the as it happens New Neal thread!

Bob...you can do it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

How's the patient doing, doc? :lol:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Which one ?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> How's the patient doing, doc? :lol:


So far I spent a few hours or it seems rebuilding the front posts & filling in the rear quarters with plastruct & plastic wood.
The blue Mako is my 2nd worst basket case & should be a relative walk in the park compared to the Ferrrari.


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

I smell a nifty Mako convertible in the offing.


----------



## WesJY

cant wait to see it done!!!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bill Hall said:


> I smell a nifty Mako convertible in the offing.





:devil: You ain't seen nothin' yet !

Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Very interesting viewing while you save this Basket Case!! It is coming along GREAT. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Advice to resincasters :*

When storing molds after use always lightly dust the mold plugs with talcum powder other wise @ a later date you might damage your mold trying to take out the plug.I have been going through most of my molds & have unfortunately found a few that did not get the talcum treament.
I spent a good part of the day going through & relabling/rearranging my molds as part of my reorganisation of "Abramson Motors" now that all of my resin stuff ( Bodies & Parts ) is properly organized. I have yet to go through the mechanical parts (Yikes) :freak: but then again its only 20+ years of disarray to deal with !:hat:
Another good idea if you have a large bubble in your casting & the outer wall is intact is to coat the outside of the body with vaseline & then cut out with an X-acto knife the inner part of the large bubble.Then carefully pour in new resin.Most of the time the repair is perfect.
Found some more stuff like a F&R bumpers for the Atlas '62 Pontiac & some glass for the Eldon Ferrari & Lionel T-Bird not to mention another Rack of Atlas heads !
Also am setting up some new "Rat Rod projects" to use up some of my rediscovered treasure trove !
Now that my micromark shipment is in I can start doing new molds once the re-organization is complete.
Any how I have squeezed in some time on my current "Basket Case" Ferrari project & here is a picture or the rebuilt wheel wells.:thumbsup:Good thing I have a good example to use as a guide !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Hey Neal,

Checkin molds and a resin in hand...Cool!

That Basket Case it coming along man. I see you have tightened up the rear quarter panels. :thumbsup:

Bob...I can mold after finishing up a bunch of slots and my layout...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah that could take FOREVER  ...zilla


----------



## roadrner

So far so good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Neal,
Can't wait to see the Rat Rod projects!!!
steve


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job getting that 2 piece Ferrari back into one!!! She's shaping up great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep sorting, but remember where everything is when you do!! I lose more stuff cleaning up than I care to admit!! :freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The Operation was a success !*

The reconstructive surgery on my " basket case " is success ! With the repop 'glass , resincast engine & new paint, you would never know it lay in pieces in the dark for 15+ years ! Another new member of the "Apocolypse rat rod racing team "
Now onto my next "basket case" project, the blue Mako missing its roof,glass & bumpers & front post.Actually I found its front post ( It matches ) after my massive cleanup in another "junk box" that also had a resincast MTJ '32 Ford p/u that will be another "Basket case" project for later !

Neal :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice save Neal!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great job with the fade too!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Resincast Jaguar completed*

This is a resincast Jaguar I bought on eBay .It now has decals from slotrod65 & 3R wire wheels. The w/s is my own custom resincast ( It is the 1st stage of a future Jaguar project ) as the kit did not supply it.I also used a different driver as the one supplied was too high up. I would have done a lot of the details differently as I had to rescribe the door lines & I did not like the way the grill,interior, gas cap (Too large for scale) & fairing was done. It was based on the Aurora Jaguar although originally I thought it was based on the Marx Jag. Any way it came out nice with my paint & detail on an AW T-Jet chassis.
BTW does any body know the origin of the side pipes ? They look familiar but I cannot place them .
.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*The Neal build-A-thon is now in progress....go, go, go!!*

LOL....the "Apocolypse rat rod racing team " :lol:

Neal love the way your Ferrari came back to life with the rear window skull & chute to boot.

Looks like your blue Mako is crawling out of the basket too. Gotta love Sharks...

Now a Jaguar appears from the depths of the Neal basket of no return...buhahahahahahahahaha

Bob...keep em coming...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that Jag came out sweet!!!! Good goin' Neal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

I have to agree with Joe! Real nice job on the Jag.


----------



## pshoe64

BTW does any body know the origin of the side pipes ? They look familiar but I cannot place them .
They look like the side pipes from the Tyco S Cheetah.
[IMG said:


> http://1wpxdw.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pJ95r4_484uMz4MDzcyFHVcRu5w3FB4FW8RHPCzWd86k7nepSwT0qkmic-YbTjiD4XW4FsG8pSG3FqTl7FFCgk50QMY-aDPPX/Tyco%20S%20Cheetah%20Red%20Front.jpg?psid=1[/IMG]
> 
> -Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Thanks Paul, they're a match !

BTW if any body is interested the Jag body is from this source ;

http://cgi.ebay.com/resin-custom-ja...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35aa545782

It is based on the Aurora # 1358 Jaguar body.


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

pshoe64 said:


> BTW does any body know the origin of the side pipes ? They look familiar but I cannot place them .
> They look like the side pipes from the Tyco S Cheetah.
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://1wpxdw.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pJ95r4_484uMz4MDzcyFHVcRu5w3FB4FW8RHPCzWd86k7nepSwT0qkmic-YbTjiD4XW4FsG8pSG3FqTl7FFCgk50QMY-aDPPX/Tyco%20S%20Cheetah%20Red%20Front.jpg?psid=1[/IMG]
> 
> -Paul
> 
> 
> 
> I now also know where the oversized gas cap is from also !
> I am temped to prototype that intake Manifold /carbs on the hood myself !
Click to expand...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Full Fendered Hot Rod*

This is made from the AFX Model A fenders & TYCO '32 Ford roadster headlights.Not as easy as it looks to do but came out real cool on a Dash Hot Rod. 


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Custom Resincast " Hot Dog " '50 Ford*

This is a 6th custom resincast ' 50 Ford on a rare TOMY "smash & Crash " Turbo Chassis ( They had that goofy looking '57 Nomad Body).It was prototyped from a Diecast car.It uses slotrod65 decals.


Neal:dude:

"Abramson Motors........Straight on track to the next frontier ! "


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*" We be kickin' it Old School ! "*

This is a re-repaired Aurora Hot Rod coupe (The Hood had to be R&R'd due to a poor previous owner repair) in an AW T-jet-type chassis. I Just love those "Old school style" Hot Rod repro decals from slotrod65 !


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1scalevolvo said:


> This is a re-repaired Aurora Hot Rod coupe (The Hood had to be R&R'd due to a poor previous owner repair) in an AW T-jet-type chassis. I Just love those "Old school style" Hot Rod repro decals from slotrod65 !
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


:thumbsupoing it this style brings me back to when I was a kid in 1970 & me & my friend would walk to Gravesend neck road to Bob's hobby shop near the train station & buy T-jet 500's for $1.99 ( $2.99 for Tuff Ones & early AFX ).


----------



## slotcarman12078

You have a special knack for making rat rods that look convincingly real, Neal. Just the right mix of decals, primer, and shine. That Ford coupe looks great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I really missed to boat with the 1.99 T jets. Sadly I really didn't know much about them until just a couple years ago. My first set was of the AFX variety, and while I had a brief exposure to a few scattered T jet parts in a pit kit that was given to me in the late 80's, I never really looked into them. Had I found them back in the early 70,s I would have been hooked for life.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*MARX "RatBird"*

THis is a series I MARX T-Bird that lay in my box for 5+ years with a split front & damaged posts. It is now repaired & modified into an apocolyptic "RatBird" & runs on an AW chassis & 3R wheels.Next to it is an original MarX series I red T-Bird for contrast.
Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's cool Neal!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Awesome save on the body! I like the fade paint job. Great idea on the "patched" fender too!!! You have got me thinking now about a work in progress muscle car project with that!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Mad Max Mako*

This was the blue Mako that was in my box since back in the day. I added some "Military Bits" & some customisation to make up for the missing parts.Had to use those Yellow T-jet truck as it would be a shame to waste those big wheelwells.


Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL

That Marx tbird is great. Funny, I always thought the American line tbird was based on the Marx one, but this is the second Marx one I've seen this week that looks tons better than the AML one...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

ParkRNDL said:


> That Marx tbird is great. Funny, I always thought the American line tbird was based on the Marx one, but this is the second Marx one I've seen this week that looks tons better than the AML one...
> 
> --rick


The AML is based on the series II Marx T-Bird that had better detail & the more squared roof line.The series III was the plug ugly '66 T-Bird with the chrome bumpers.Whan I get a chance I will post some pics in the4 slot collecting section.I did a resincast version of the series III.


Neal


----------



## slotcarman12078

I know one of them T birds had a roof that was ridiculously small... heck, I even have one here.. somewhere... 

Mako looks sharp Neal!!! You're getting good with those fades!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice build-A-thon from Jag, full fendered Rod to all the Rat Rods - great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1scalevolvo said:


> The AML is based on the series II Marx T-Bird that had better detail & the more squared roof line.The series III was the plug ugly '66 T-Bird with the chrome bumpers.Whan I get a chance I will post some pics in the4 slot collecting section.I did a resincast version of the series III.
> 
> 
> Neal


Check out my entry in the Box Stock & collecting section !

Neal:dude:

PS the Plug ugly '66 is actually a '64 according to the Johansen book.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Rat Rod 356 Porsche'*

This is a resincast Porsche' 356 based on the old Faller design but with my modifications like a TurboCharged 911 flat - 6 & hood scoop developed from the Aurora dune buggy engine & Tyco hood scoop.Decals by 
slotrod65.com & matte chrome steelies by 3R on a AW T-Jet 500 chassis.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*You have been busy building fun again....nice fun stuff!*

Neal,

Holy Cow I have been busy and missed a whole bunch of Cool builds by you.

Man these are great & you have been busy. When I came here I didn't realize I was going to see a whole car show. You are on a Huge Roll Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love the paint, custom work and decal work you did to all of these Crazy Cool builds man! 

Bob...I gotta try and keep up better...zilla


----------



## win43

Great Rat Rods!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

One cool ride after another!!!! Sweet Porsche, Neal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Neal. Love the old 50 Ford!


----------



## Bill Hall

Love that 356 Neal!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Group Shot of some of the cars casted in the past*

Includes the Atlas Allard Lemans, MBz 3000 SLR, My own '41 Willys Surf Woody & BadAss Benz, Marx MBz 300SL , Tyco S '65 T-Bird & Lionel Bentley.
All are resincasted on T-jet or TOMY G+ chassis.


Neal:dude:

ABramson Motors.....Straight on track to the next frontier !


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*More pix !*

Here are more views ! Neal :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice cars Neal!! I'm still toying with the bodies you sent me, and have chassis assigned to 3 of them. Until my 1:1 car gets fixed my slot budget is frozen.  I need the paint for the wood part still, and can't get on them with out that. I like that Rolls/Bentley and the T bird!! You've made some seriously cool bodies, and I hope you keep them coming!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Wonderful looking working cars all. Resurrection of rides is part of the game. Anyhow, nice work.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*New resincast Marx Dump truck*

Here is my new resincast Marx dump truck. Resincast Marx '60 Ford Tractor is mounted to a 3R Dump bed section that is filed with old junk Truck tire's (amazing how one can recycle dried out El Crappo tire's & resincast wheels ).It is mounted to an AW T-Jet chassis using 3R repro truck tire's & Hubs.This was a complicated build as I had to get the bed lowered down more but in the end it was worth it. Enjoy !



Neal:dude:


From the Heavy Truck division of Abramson motor's...Now truckin' straight on track to the next frontier !


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Basket Case IV : Cornbinder's return*

Here is my next project rescued from the basket of dark doom that has languished in the dark since back in the day.Got every thing I need (Special thanx to Traxxs hobbies) including lots of odd spare's I either culled from my supply or specially casted for the occasion.Any guess's how this story turns out ?:thumbsup: Hint : Think apocolyptically !!


Neal:dude:

PS :freak: Still wondering why & what project I originally bought it for in the
'90's ! @ HO-LI / NJ ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

That dump truck came out great Neal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have plans for the ones I got from you, just nothing really solid yet. I hate summer, and wish it was over 2 weeks ago!! I just can't get motivated!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I know the feeling ! Been so busy with my long work hours & FB over the weeks that I carved out a schedule for this Sunday morning to finally get the truck complete & tie up some loose ends AFA My HO equipment is concerned.Just rescued another Ferrari GTO from the basket of doom that will now be a future project.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

That Marx TRUCK ROCKS! It just simply looks Way Cool man!

Bob...digging your truck...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*ditto*



bobhch said:


> That Marx TRUCK ROCKS!


Can a Road Warrior Support Vehicle be far behind??? hmmmm :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Bet you guys would go nuts about my USA1 trucks, trailers, sidings for filling up with products, dump sites, delivery sites you name it, the whole deal. 

Used them and the USA1 highway when into HO trains big time. I had the roadway timed with stop lights when trains came rolling through. Trucks would stop until the train went by. 

There is/was other stuff, such as hotels, homes, gas stations where trucks and cars drove into, once I flipped a switch for the roadway for them to drive into whatever ... even a drive in restaurant, complete with short shorts car hops. Stored away are a bunch of HO cars, trains, track whatever, that I adapted to run on the track and rails. That was a few years ago . . . . . . . . . . .

Should do an eBay to get ride of the stuff and RC planes too. Thinking out loud, sorry.


----------



## resinmonger

Did you take/keep any pictures, Scratch? That would generate a lot more drool...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*W.I.P.A. Presents..*

The Federal Works In Progress Administration presents :
"1scalevolvo's Automotive insanity ". Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Some very cool builds Neal!!


----------



## resinmonger

Now that pair is just plain cool. Can't wait to see what you do with the truck. Love the Ferrari-Cobra. See what might have happened if Enzio had sold Ferrari to Ford? We probably wouldn't have the Ford GT-40/MKII/MKIV series but we may have had a Ferrari-Cobra... :freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Resincast TYCO S Jaguar*

This is a resincast TYCO S Jaquar D-Type I once did.I used the T-Jet Indy w/s as & did not have the prototype for the original.Car runs on a Aurora T-Jet Hot Rod chassis.It is the 4th of 6 built.

Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Diggin 'em*

... but most interested to see how the Dinobra turns out. Great idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice Jag. Nice stance and the wheels fit the fender real nice!


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a very slick morph Neal. The two halves compliment each other nicely. Looks like it was made to order!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*"Come on Home..... to Cornbinder Country "*

Finally finished my originally red IH truck project.If you remember it was in my hopeless "Basket case" section as all that was left was a body with the front mutilated,No rear section & nothing else.Looking closely the wheels in my skull started to turn & I got some great Idea's.Gathering together stuff I had in stock from other projects like from my clapped out MARX Stake truck molds mostly & a rubber mold of TYCO truck grills somewhat distorted from improper storage,I fabricated the extra parts I needed along with lots of plastruct.Check out my previous entries of the truck stilll in progress.THe only original Aurora T-Jet 500 DNA is the main cab section.The driver is a resincast copy that I did of the small t-Jet driver & the interior seats are fabricated.The top clear cab /w/s section is courtesy of traxx hobbies & the wheels are 3R replica's.I think the headlights are from my Lionel Bentley mold.I extended the exhaust with some plastruct.the main body is painted in light blue using clear body paint because of its "Faded" texture.It runs on AW T-Jet power.Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Check out # 54 & # 61 entries to see my progress.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Truck...*

Good work Neal. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice save!!


----------



## resinmonger

Gnarly truck dude! I like the used look - trucks are made for work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> Gnarly truck dude! I like the used look - trucks are made for work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yeah what resinmonger said....I love the used and abused look! FAR OUT NEAL!

You keep making neat little trucks like this & I will keep checking them out. 

BZ


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Thanks for the Kudo's guys !
It means a lot !!
Now we all know what to do when we find a stripped down remnant in the dollar box with no rear tow box,front grill or much more else !I think not a few guys are going to take another look @ that chopped up IH body for sure !!
:thumbsup: More trucks are coming !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Rolls

Keep on truckin'! That's one cool rig!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Neal!!!! That old bear of a truck must have a million + miles on it. Nice job getting it all together!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Time to get crackin' on my Ferrari-Cobra project now that some of my 1:1 Scales advanced age issues have been addressed ! 



:dude:Neal


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Jag & Truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The Ferrari-Cobra Is greased & ready 2 kick @$$ !!*



1scalevolvo said:


> Time to get crackin' on my Ferrari-Cobra project now that some of my 1:1 Scales advanced age issues have been addressed !
> 
> 
> 
> :dude:Neal



Well,Its finally done & in production ! Done 5 kits already & just completed the first ! # 1 Is a UK version in metallic BRG & appropriate decals.It runs on a AW T jet chassis with 3R wire wheels. Also pix of the prototype too !Enjoy !

Abramson Motors...........Straight on Track to the next frontier !


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:& to think That that Ferrari front section languished in my "box of the Doomed" since back in the day !
Any how..Stay tuned for my next project (Heh-Heh !)

:hat:YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET !!!!:jest:

Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet looking ride, 1SV! You got the design and execution in perfect synq! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:

I shall christine this car Ferrobra...


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Nice slice and dice you have there! Just make sure you have plenty of put together stuff on hand so, you can keep on going.

Bob...I see more body lots in your future...zilla


----------



## scratch

Nice work on the truck:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> Nice slice and dice you have there! Just make sure you have plenty of put together stuff on hand so, you can keep on going.
> 
> Bob...I see more body lots in your future...zilla


4 more are drying in the paint shop as of last night & I will be doing a new mold soon as original prototype had alighnment issues.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great looking combo Neal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sorry I'm late, but I could swear I said something earlier on this.:freak:


----------



## win43

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## slotto

very interesting mashup. I like


----------



## tjd241

*Cobrari...*

Like it Neal... Great car and a nice use of parts. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I fall asleep last night after getting home from work @ NYCTA & fall into a deep dream.....back to A.D. 1969.........
 " Look @ this report card ! Caught cutting school & you Failed Math & French again ! Been @ Buzz-A-Rama again with your friends while you should have been @ school I'll bet !Too busy with the model cars to buckle down @ school as usual !....What do you think you will be when you grow up ,Speed Racer ?"

 " @ THIS RATE WHEN YOU GROW UP, YOU'LL BE NOTHING BUT A BUM !!! "

I wake up this morning & realize I amback in A.D. 2010. I also remember my retirement party @ 179th St Terminal & this is my 1st day as a free man.
Hmmmmm......what to do ? I go down to my basement & realize I still left the wall Wart in the plug.Oh what the heck ! Lets go around the track a few times with that Mark 5 was left out on the board.

 " Go speed Racer Go " !!:lol:


Neal:dude:

PS here is some new stuff I did.
The McClaren Elva's #5 & 15 are 2 junkers I bought for $5 @ the last show that I built up with new posts & resincast scoops & Driver heads & AW chassis.

The Yellow # 2 & silver blue #3 Ferrobra's were just finally completed & more are in the pipeline with another just needing some decal's & 3 finally had their paint harden & set & ready to assemble also 2 other's in raw kit form
.

Now that I have the time, you ai'nt seen nothing yet !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish on the Ferrobra's & the Elva's!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All the convertibles look great! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Congradulations Neal!

Best of Luck!


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Congratulations on the retirement!

Love your topless cars! Holy Smoke -a- roni you just keep going and going!

Good builds and now you have more free time to do more...oh boy!! :woohoo:

Bob...happy for yah man...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Congrats Neal on getting where you are! I can't wait to see what you are capable of now that you have oodles of free time on your hands!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congratulations on retiring Neal!!! Keep those pics coming!!! RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Congratulations on the retirement! My dad's last day was Friday, too. Enjoy your newfound freedom! Look forward to seeing more stuff from you here...

--rick


----------



## slotto

Neal- I love those Ferrari mash-ups. What a great idea. Awesome job bro!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*What a great Idea !!*

:wave:I saw this on the cover of Collectible Automoblie Vol 22 # 1 6/ 2005 p.44 .

:thumbsup:What great way to customise one of my AW '64 Dodge's ! See link below : 

http://www.rmauctions.com/FeatureCars.cfm?SaleCode=AZ11&CarID=r182

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Do it!!*



1scalevolvo said:


> :wave:I saw this on the cover of Collectible Automoblie Vol 22 # 1 6/ 2005 p.44 .
> 
> :thumbsup:What great way to customise one of my AW '64 Dodge's ! See link below :
> 
> http://www.rmauctions.com/FeatureCars.cfm?SaleCode=AZ11&CarID=r182
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,

What a Cool car! 

I love the interior and how they carried the white stripes all the way across.

Bob...I was born in 64...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Awesome cars!! Are you planning to make that 64 dodge?? if so, i cant wait to see it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

WesJY said:


> Awesome cars!! Are you planning to make that 64 dodge?? if so, i cant wait to see it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


I do have 2 AW '64 Dodges to customise but I have a lot of other projects to do & I also need the following :

.1 New digital camera as 1998 Mavica went " 13:01 " on me

2. New Boiler @ $ 6100.

3.Electrical work on the house @ 350$+ 600$ other item's

4. New washing machine dead @ age 10.

But the slotting will never stop for nothing just got to get things together.Will keep in touch !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Perhaps someone else can "Pick up the torch As far as the '64 Charger show car is concerned as we already have a good foundation with the AW Dodge.

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

1scalevolvo said:


> I do have 2 AW '64 Dodges to customise but I have a lot of other projects to do & I also need the following :
> 
> .1 New digital camera as 1998 Mavica went " 13:01 " on me
> 
> 2. New Boiler @ $ 6100.
> 
> 3.Electrical work on the house @ 350$+ 600$ other item's
> 
> 4. New washing machine dead @ age 10.
> 
> But the slotting will never stop for nothing just got to get things together.Will keep in touch !
> 
> Neal:dude:


whew.... i feel your pain!! all i can say is without slot car hobby i would go crazy LOL!.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*It's a floppy...Mavica! Scratch #1 off your list Neal*



1scalevolvo said:


> I do have 2 AW '64 Dodges to customise but I have a lot of other projects to do & I also need the following :
> 
> .1 New digital camera as 1998 Mavica went " 13:01 " on me
> 
> 2. New Boiler @ $ 6100.
> 
> 3.Electrical work on the house @ 350$+ 600$ other item's
> 
> 4. New washing machine dead @ age 10.
> 
> But the slotting will never stop for nothing just got to get things together.Will keep in touch !
> 
> Neal:dude:


PM sent....Look an Extra Mavica with your name on it!! :dude:










Bob...Can't help you out on 2, 3 or 4...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> PM sent....Look an Extra Mavica with your name on it!! :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...Can't help you out on 2, 3 or 4...zilla


:thumbsup: All I can say is that Bob is a great guy !! Thanx !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

I second that!!


----------



## win43

ya gotta luv those Ferrobras. Amazing stuff Neal!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

win43 said:


> ya gotta luv those Ferrobras. Amazing stuff Neal!!!


& I am half done on a whole new "Ferrobra" type Morph !! Stay tuned !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Bob Is the Man !!*

:thumbsup: Got your camera & box of discs also Bob ! Thanks, the resincasts are great too !!
Am preparing a package of stuff to send as a token of gratitude. ANy how the worst is over the new burner is in & the other stuff is essentially done just have to visit Sears for a new washing machine.


Thanks, Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: Got your camera & box of discs also Bob ! Thanks, the resincasts are great too !!
> Am preparing a package of stuff to send as a token of gratitude. ANy how the worst is over the new burner is in & the other stuff is essentially done just have to visit Sears for a new washing machine.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Neal:dude:


A few pictures would have been enough but, a package of stuff from you Neal sounds like some fun for me...oh boy!

Just do your laundry in the dishwasher for a while....that's what Coach does. lol

Bob...your very welcome...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*" I'm Baaaackk " !!! LOL*

:thumbsup: & Thanks to my fellow Slotter-in-Arm's, Bob Hovendick ! What a Mensch !
Any how here is another of my " Ferrobra " Creations , 4th in a series of 5mounted on a AW T-Jet Ultra-G with wire 3R wheels. Enjoy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*& another...*

This is from the new Mold.Somewhat different with a roll bar & helmeted driver with 3R white steelies.

Abramson Motor Company of Brooklen NY...Straight on track to the next frontier !!




Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Neal!!! They look slicker than slick!!! I thought the first one was cool, but the new mold version really rocks! Keep 'em coming!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The insanity continues !!*

Here are some more Ferrobra pics Of my #5 Ferrobra painted in Red with candy red & mettalic red ( A 3 stage process ) with a previously posted car #3 that deserves a better look in silver metallic blue. Also shown are the bodies that Bob sent with some other stuff.The Blue Indy car & "James Dean " Porsche' are already "Kitted out " with my own parts to make for complete projects. The '57 Chevy Panel is more or less already complete so I did not need to add anything.That blue is so nice I will not paint it over ! What Brand does Bob use for casting supplies ? That Porsche' is great ! I want a few more in black,red , Yellow, etc.


Neal:dude:

Once again,Thanks Bob !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

:freak: Ow!! I stepped on my jaw!! The red one is perfect!!! I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Click, Click...Sweet Ferrobra cars...*

Neal,

Hey these Ferrobra cars are Awesum!

Not only did you cast them up but, the paint colors, rims and decals realy are Fantastic. Keep snapping pictures Dude. :dude:

I use Smooth-On for my resin & molds. They sell a kit that is pretty affordable & just keep ordering the kit when needed.

Just finished up one of the Porsche Boxters the other day and am working on my last one...yep the mold got sent off to Doba ( If my memory is correct) & it was getting pretty beat up near the end of its useage.

Yeah the Porsche Boxter was a body that Hilltop sent me to cast up for one of Coaches Charity Auctions a couple of years ago. May have to cast that one again if Hilltop still has that body for me to use.

Gotta love making cool little slot cars! Keep on casting Neil...these Ferrobra cars you are pumping out are Sharp lookers!

Bob...live to build another day...zilla


----------



## slotto

the red one and the white one are off the chain!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Sweet lines Neal!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Neal...*

The white one is the pick of the litter .... I like the look you gave it and the white wheels really set it off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars Neil!!! I likes that driver, seems layed back!!! Like the color on that No. 5 car, like the decorations on the No.1!!! What, no yellow paint??? RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool cars Neil!!! I likes that driver, seems layed back!!! Like the color on that No. 5 car, like the decorations on the No.1!!! What, no yellow paint??? RM


:wave:C/O entry # 90 a few pages back of my Yellow #2 Ferrobra.

Neal:dude:

:thumbsupS Brace yourself a Customised LeMans version just needs decaling & Posting !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, that was last years' model Neil... RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*& Now for something somewhat different !*

Here is my Ferrobra Lemans, A special custom build on my series II Ferrobra castings.The w/s is developed from the T-Jet Indy ,Driver from the 
TYCO S T-Bird mold,I think the head was from my Lionel molds,Side pipes based on the T-Jet Hot Rod & rollbar was partially from my TYCO S Hot Rod re-pops.Painted in my favorite BAB (Blue Angel Blue ).The 3R wire wheels are
" ELO-ed" to take off the chrome & then custom painted in competition orange. Runs on a AW T-Jet "G" chassis.
Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:

PS also enclosed is a sneak peek on the next Ferrobra Leman's project.


----------



## bobhch

*Neal your Ferrobra Lemans is going to be another track terror...zoom baby!*

Always like a Slick Gulf car and this one has it all! Nice use of ELO.

Orange and blue on a Gulf build done right like this one is always are head turners...Way to go.

Bob...I should be building instead of lookingl..zilla


----------



## WesJY

AWW MAN I LIKE THAT GULF CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Neal. Love the candy red one!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent job adding all the add-ons Neal!! They totally change the street version to a true racing machine!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

All the Ferrobra look GREAT & always like the Gulf colours with the add-ons! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dude you can't go wrong with Gulf on a slot car I swear. N I C E !


----------



## win43

WOWSERS!!!!!! What a great bunch of cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*A Source of new Ideas !*

http://www.blastolene.com/Blastolene_Cars.htm


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THis time it is a 3rd series of " Ferrobra's " as the black one from 
entry # 124 (1-14-11 ) was used as a master to make a rubber mold. :jest:Just could not help myself!:freak: This is a RHD UK version but I also have bits to convert to LHD for any others.I added a parachute to the rear & it is molded in a way that it is easy to paint on a Brit' flag so I did that to make it look cool !! ALso added a gas cap molded from the TYCO S Cheetah. The 3R wire wheels were ELO'd once again & repainted with a two tone scheme that looks super !! Blue with orange spinners & outer rim's.Runs on an AW T-jet super G chassis. The windshield is from my T-Jet Indy mold .Also shown are some kits I made for future builds .Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. I like the painted wheel idea! The painted flag on the rear is just amazing considering the scale! Very well done custom car build!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*A preview of my next project !!*

:thumbsupraw your own conclusion's !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Cool car and project!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat little project Neal!! Rat rod project, or one of them Mad Max cars???? The Union Jack parachute is wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Hop, skip and jump right into another Super Kool project didn't yah!!

Bob...keep having fun man...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The FerrobRa-t !*

THis is a continuation of what I posted on entry # 135 2-1-11. This is my completed " FerrobRa-t " Roadster.Notice the blown Mopar Mill & "Rat" interior with a mother-in-law seat. 3R supplied some of the decals,rest by slotrod65.WHeels are 3R & painted by myself.Single exhaust pipe was fabbed from plastruct.Runs on an AW chassis.Looks cobbled up from a Junk car & non-stock pieces . Enjoy !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

Good one Neal.... Nice twist on the popular new line !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Another slot car build to love...LOVE IT!*

Neal,

Great car...love the color mix up, skulls, Iron Crosses & the open motor just makes this all work great together.

Bob...I'd Hop Up to drive it...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Just got a Ferrobra from New York...*

Neal sneaked this one out to me via the mail. 

It will be fun a fun one to paint up and detail...Hmmmmm (thinking about it right now) :thumbsup:










Am busy casting Elements now as we speak & a couple have "NEAL" written all over them. They fit on a Marchon chassis.

Bob...Thank You!...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Neal sneaked this one out to me via the mail.
> 
> It will be fun a fun one to paint up and detail...Hmmmmm (thinking about it right now) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am busy casting Elements now as we speak & a couple have "NEAL" written all over them. They fit on a Marchon chassis.
> 
> Bob...Thank You!...zilla


Thanks Bob !! BTW the red casting on the right is my new " Cobrarri " I have one in the paint shop & once the paint "Sets up " I will post it !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ooooooooooh goody!

A nifty hard top version. Very cool Neal!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Just did up BOBCH's Indy car !*

This was on of Bobs bodies that he so bodaciously sent me.Normally I am not a great fan of INDY cars & only have no more than a few but the color of this one was so fantabulous that I had no choice but to build it.I added my resincast AFX head (they just need a dab of paint on the visor ) & a clear resincast w/s from my stock of customising spares ( I also use them on my resincast TYCO S Jag-D & Ferrobra LeMans,etc. ).ALso had to add a resincast post @ the rear.Also added Kool 3R decals to make it the "Red Crown Special ".
The car runs very well on,of all things a 1st gen JLTO black chassis that I got from eBay ! Did some tweaking with the wheels & p/u shoes & runs as good as any original Aurora T-jet 500. Normally they are considered a relatively better 1st step just above the "Smokin' " MMT+ !
One thing I have noticed over the last decade is the precipitous drop in original Aurora t-jet DNA as the cost of the original chassis escalates & the stock of original parts contracts.The only original aurora DNA I can detect are the front tire's & axle & the hubs.All the rest are repro. I find it more of a challenge to mate up disparate " T-Jet type " parts & bodies from different sources in relation to original NOS parts.ALso shown are two of my other INDY cars.They are Ex-chrome "Strippers" that sport the original #7 & 13 #'s that run on JLTO chassis.
Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That indy racer is a beauty Neal!!! Bob did a great job casting them up!! I have one of those bodies left..... What to do, what to do.... :lol: Oh man, a thought just struck me...


----------



## bobhch

*Gentlemen start your Indy Cars...*

Neal,

It always puts a  SMILE  on my face to see a body I casted all done up by someone with a chassis under it. 

It looks great & the other 2 Indy cars are fun lookers also!
Thanks for posting up the pictures :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It was wierd how I ended up casting that body. 
Was on Pay Bay one day looking for a fun project and found an Indy car in good shape. 
Never had one and was just going to mess around with it. Well when it showed up It just hit me to cast it up. 

Have had lots of fun with different Indy car builds since. 

Bob...love the Red Crown Special...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

very well done !


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Introducing the Cobarri Fastback coupe*

THis is the all new Cobrarri Fastback coupe I have been working on & off for the last few months.The prototype was made with a junk t-jet Ferrari GTO & a resincast T-Jet Cobra.Decals by slotrod65 & it runs on a AW chassis.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:

Abramson Motors.....straight on track to the next frontier !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat combination Neal!! Great job making the transition from part A to part B!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The Cobrarri ; how it was done @ R&D !!*

These pics show my prototyping process for my Cobrarri ( See prvious post for complete car yl #1)."The R&D " dept. was very busy ! The quarter panels were resincast along with the front clip & combined with the junk Aurora Ferrari GTO body The rear quarter panels had to be widened to match the wide Cobra front clip..THis was a ton of blood & sacrifice to do right.Most of it is self explanatory.I now have a bunch of extra quarter panels for a Ferrari GTO.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

An artist always signs his work !!! also a look @ the prototypes bottom.


 Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like another cool ride is taking shape. >Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Fun, fun, fun till Daddy took my Cobrarri away....we had fun, fun, fun till my daddy*



1scalevolvo said:


> THis is the all new Cobrarri Fastback coupe I have been working on & off for the last few months.The prototype was made with a junk t-jet Ferrari GTO & a resincast T-Jet Cobra.Decals by slotrod65 & it runs on a AW chassis.Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:
> 
> Abramson Motors.....straight on track to the next frontier !!


Neal,

Dude love the yellow paint job with the red scallops look on your New Cobrarri Fastback Coupe!

Oh and the pictures of the work you did to get a proto-type done up for casting...Kewl! :thumbsup:

Bob...my proto-type for casting days are near (maybe ) ...zilla


----------



## Rolls

slotcarman12078 said:


> Neat combination Neal!! Great job making the transition from part A to part B!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What scman said! :thumbsup::thumbsup: It really looks great. I also love the Red Crown Special. Very classy racer.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Frankencobra!! I had a feeling there was a ton of work in making it all fit together!! Some day I really want to try my hand at casting stuff. You casting guys are having too much fun!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great R&D work on the Cobarri Fastback, came out great. :thumbsup: Agree: you casting guys are having too much fun, one day will have to try it. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:XracerHO & Slotcarman Make one day & some day TODAY !!! Life is shorter than you thinK !!!:thumbsup: If I can do it you can do It !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Crafty Grafting Neal....*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:... What's yer putty of choice these days?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

tjd241 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:... What's yer putty of choice these days?


:wave:I use the green squadron modeler's putty Part #60915 $9.95 2 tubes from 
micromark.com . This with sheet plastic,plastruct & the thoughts in my skull are unstoppable !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

1scalevolvo said:


> :wave:I use the green squadron modeler's putty Part #60915 $9.95 2 tubes from
> micromark.com . This with sheet plastic,plastruct & the thoughts in my skull are unstoppable !!
> 
> Neal:dude:


One whiff and you 're done! LOL! 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

AS you can see from my postings , I have had more than a few "whiff's " !!
Only thing is , I'm not done Ive just started !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Speaking of whiff's c/o this Hippie Van !*

It is said that when getting lemons one makes lemonade ! This is an intersting resincast that I got gratis from BOBCH ( :thumbsup:THANX BOB !) that needed a bit of help.Seems a bit of a challenge As far as posts & cast color was concerned.But there was enough to creat a coherent vehicle ! The "Glass " just needed some spraying with black paint & the bumpers were left in their original color as the body in yellow / red tiedye .BTW do NOT throw out those old smoky grey cassettes as they make great tinted windows ! Had to re-establish the posts as this was a casting "2nd" & cut out a few windows to make it into a "Hippie" bus.Suddenly its 1969 again & we are going to Woodstock in our '57 Chevy camper conversion with Hippie flowers all over & weird "TieDye" style paint ! Sex,Rock-n-Roll ,Drugs ! Good Drugs ! Good $#!+ !!Real good $#!+ , :drunk:Really good $#!+ man !!:freak: Oh...er..never mind ! Those days are over for good reason !!:thumbsup: I am amazed so many brain cells survived !:jest: LOL !!.
Anyhow she runs on an JLTO chassis with 3R Rims. Had to do some lowering & added a AJ's pan to compensate for the higher center of gravity.Looks like it was cast off the AW '57 CHevy Panel.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like Cheech and Chong's dream machine. lol. It does have the looks of the AW panel. >Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Far Out Man...*

Neal,

Mother Earth, Hippy Love, Flower Power....Cool! 

Glad I sent this one to you...you are cracking me up with your $#!+ days of gone but, were fun description...hahhahahhaah

Am really digging what you did with the decals, leaving the body & bumpers in color & adding the side windows (LOVE the side windows....really $#!+ LOVE the side windows! 

Very nice build up...yeah it does look ALOT like the AW Panel Wagon. 

Bob...It doesn't get much more Groovy-er than this...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Hey, Man - Cool Hippie bus - Far out, Grooovy. Great work & side windows, :thumbsup:, you captured the times... ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

GRooVY Baby, yeah!!!! Totally shagadelic!!! When I'm not in my private jumbo jet or shaguar, that hippie panel is the place to be!!! Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

All you need now is to add some smoke coming out the windows.  Just like the 70's. :devil: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Super Coupe said:


> Looks like Cheech and Chong's dream machine. lol. It does have the looks of the AW panel. >Tom<


Sounds like an Idea for a "CHeech & CHong " Race set !! Just need Sgt. Stadenko's Police car ! "Busted " LOL !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Great link for prototyping !!*

http://miniauto.com/index.asp


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> http://miniauto.com/index.asp


I just spent some time looking and will be back...great find Neal!

BZ


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THis is a good source of Ideas regarding ono of my next casting projects. That T-Jet Indy w/s will be real usefull !!


http://www.cliffreuter.com/porsche.htm

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

grooovy baby


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Rebuilt MatchBox RPS Porsche'*

This was in my "to do" box since way then. I replaced the missing glass with one I resincasted & customised the body with one of my "Big Engine"s & relocated the original wing. Notice the rear bumper that had to be relocated.The car runs on its original "Slotless " chassis modified with a T-Jet Guide pin to run as a slotcar & repainted. Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Where's the pic?
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Super Coupe said:


> Where's the pic?
> >Tom<



Check above, sorry, :hat:My Bad !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neal that is a slick Big engine placement in the rear of your Porsche 911! Vroooooooooom!

Checkered flag rear spoiler and 911 decals let you know this machine is on the track for buisness baby...

Bob...decal and mod on Dude...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Here is another edition of my 3rd gen. Mold of the "Ferrobra". It is another "Ferrobra LeMans" running on the T-Jet Super G chassis. The original RHD molding was modified with my interior parts into a LHD with a seat & w/s for a Co-Driver.Noticed the painted console & Notice the passenger " grab bar" . # 2 In this series .Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*The insanity continues...*

See you sneaked in another neat 1scalevolvo build....love the blue color and all the detail work you did!

Bz


----------



## Super Coupe

1scalevolvo said:


> Check above, sorry, :hat:My Bad !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


No problem.That is one big motor in there.Looks like it fits pretty good.
Nice job.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Your Ferrobra 3G is way cool!!! I'm still taking in all the great detail you put on these latest ones. Amazing!


----------



## win43

That Hippie Van brings back some great memories. Looks GREAT :woohoo:


----------



## kiwidave

I think I've said it before but you have a great eye for detail! Cool builds!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Ther'es a " Bad Element " coming to town !!*

This is my rendition of one of Bob Hovendick's Honda Bodies.It is mounted on
a 440 X-2 wide chassis with " Baja " / Road Warrior equipment.I used my resincast mounts ( marked in red ) to have the body " Click " onto the chassis. The body is basicly dremeled out with my 2 custom casted " Big Engines " with decals by slotrod65 & 3R.Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LMAO - That is GREAT!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*& here's another Hovendick Honda !!*

This was custom mounted on a converted to slot Matchbox RPS Chassis.Painted in clear & " AllSport " Decals added.Runs good on the track also.:thumbsup:Thanx Bob !!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The engines and decals make that red one mean looking. It's so tuff even a prison guard will have a hard time with this one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice Jobs Neal!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Mine is waiting patiently for a 4 gear chassis.. When I can swing it, it gets the paint!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Those Elements are off the periodic charts.Cool builds
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

A Bad Element can never have two many engines and the cool energetic Sport Model - Great builds. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Elements of Insanity! I love 'em. Great builds you've made out of that one of a kind casting by BZdesigns.


----------



## bobhch

*Liquid Resin to this....Fun, Fun, Fun!!*

Neal....Dude :thumbsup:

These are Super Cool versions of the Honda Element done up Volvo style!!

Love the BaD eLEMent engine, decal and paint job as only you could do it! :dude:

The AllSport version with the red color accented :roll:rims:roll: makes for another great Limey ho track terror.
Running it on a Matchbox chassis definitely makes it a one of a kind.

You made them yours with your own parts and style. That is what makes this place so Kewl. Fun People & Good Times :hat:

Bob...Looks like you had alot of fun building them up...zilla


----------



## WesJY

COOL ELEMENTS! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Big Engine Ford GT*

Here Is a Ford GT with a Big Engine on an Xtraction G chassis .Enjoy !!


 Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Yeah BABY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Nice Ford GT with a Big Engine...that engine makes it look SUPER fast! 

Bob...Vroom, Vrooom Screeeeeatch...zilla


----------



## win43

Now you're in your "Element" Neil. How's that beast of a Ford GT handle in the :tongue:turns??


----------



## 1scalevolvo

win43 said:


> Now you're in your "Element" Neil. How's that beast of a Ford GT handle in the :tongue:turns??


With the AW Xtraction Ultra G / AFX clone chassis very well !!:thumbsup:



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*I always keep my promises , 'Zilla !!*

Here is my custom O-Goes-HO Mercury with my " Big Engine ". It fits very well & looks a lot better than that tiny chrome motor it replaced.Other wise body is stock with decals.Enjoy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME LOOKING CAR MAN!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes them big engines!!! Cool replacement!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool replacement with BIG displacement!!! You're on a roll Neal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff. The Ford GT is outrageous, but in a good way!!


----------



## Rolls

That came out great!!!


----------



## bobhch

Neal you plopped that Big Engine right in and it looks Great! Love the colors you used to paint it up too. Very Cool & is ready to take on the track in race form now................zoooooooooooom baby!

Bob...need to use one of them Big Engines soon...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Neal you plopped that Big Engine right in and it looks Great! Love the colors you used to paint it up too. Very Cool & is ready to take on the track in race form now................zoooooooooooom baby!
> 
> Bob...need to use one of them Big Engines soon...zilla


:thumbsup: Glad I sent 'ya a few !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Like those BIG replacement engines! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

This is my Apocolypto " Road Warrior " Terra Transport built @ the Abramson Motors Company's " Skunkworx Special Defense Vehicles Division based on a Tyco Doomsday car.Chassis is 3$ Mattel/TYCO 440 X-2 with "Baja" equipment ( Tires,p/u shoes & longer gold guide pin).Military bits by Tamiya & Decals by 3R & slotrod65.Insanity by Neal:dude: .Enjoy !!

Abramson Motors........We go where others dare not tread !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

1scalevolvo said:


> Abramson Motors........We go where others dare not tread !!


Gotta be the best one yet ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Gotta be the best one yet ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I agree with ND...this is just plain Insane Cool to the 10th degree!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...looks like a neat Urban Weaponry Machine fer sure...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto!!! Unreal job of detailing Neal!!! CL!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Makes Mad Max's rig look like a Toyota Corolla. That thing is serious!!! Sweet!


----------



## XracerHO

Well detailed Road Warrior. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Matter of fact...*

Looks downright salty.... like it got to NYC by way of Bonneville.


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 said:


> Gotta be the best one yet ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH!!!!! Just Frickin Awesome!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Imagine that thing in your rear view mirror!!!!!

Nice job indeed. :hat:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

tjd241 said:


> Looks downright salty.... like it got to NYC by way of Bonneville.


:thumbsup: More like it got to New York by way of Camden , NJ , East St. Louis, South Central & Detroit !!! LOL !!:jest:



Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Snake Pliskin would have liked that car to ESCAPE from NY
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*'55 Nomad*

Check out my '55 Nomad on the '55 Chevy thread #332 !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> Check out my '55 Nomad on the '55 Chevy thread #332 !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


I just did and it is COOL DADDY! 

Bz


----------



## micyou03

Cool stuff. The Nomad is really cool!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great color choice Neal.

The world needs more purple!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Jaguar Rat Roadster*

This is a Rat Roadster that I cobbled up from a junk body that layed in my junker box since Bush I.It uses a Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis. I added the engine,roll bar ,spare tire & driver from my stock of parts & used slotrod65 Decals.Paint is lexan body type paint it gives a unique faded patina of lighyt blue.Enjoy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Niel,

You pikced all the right parts and colors man...Far Out Rat Roadster!!

I can't wait till it warms up soon to shoot some of the bodies you sent me. :hat:

Bob...Keep building fun one at a time...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Check out my # 16 post on the "Show us your new Specialty/ 4-Gear customs thread " !! THe enclosed pic is just a "teaser " LOL !!



Neal:dude:

Abramson Motors............Straight on track to the next frontier !!


----------



## bobhch

*You can never have enough cabs...*



1scalevolvo said:


> Check out my # 16 post on the "Show us your new Specialty/ 4-Gear customs thread " !! THe enclosed pic is just a "teaser " LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:
> 
> Abramson Motors............Straight on track to the next frontier !!


Great TAXI Neal....we think alot alike as I have on of those TAXI toppers ready to cast up also.

Bob...taxi cabs Rock...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My 2nd "CobRrarri "*

THis is my 2nd built up "CobRarri ". It runs on an AW T-Jet Ultra- G w/ silicone rears.I added my resincast Tyco side pipes & cast "Blower" also w/ Slotrod 65 Decals. Enjoy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My Bachmann "Bomber"*

This is based on the Idea of what I would have done 40+ years ago with a spare Dollar box Bachmann Chapperal body. I removed the rear grill ( Used as a prototype) & substuited a Junk engine & touched up the paint with magic marker.Looks like the rear of the car was washed with a caustic chemical.I added old school style replica Aurora Hot Rod decals from slotrod65.Front post was relocated rear ward slightly to fit Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis & used spare F&R wheels & axles from an AW/JLTO chassis to replicate " Tuff Ones" mechanicals.I just love recreating the ' 70's look & it is a great runner ! Watch out ! "Bandito #5" is coming ! Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice pair Neal!! Cobrarri looks wicked with the back wheels covered!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Neal brings back the 70s...Groovy! Don't ever stop having fun man.

Need to finish up some on going projects first before I can dip into the baggy of goodies you have sent me Neal. Can't wait :thumbsup:

Bob...resin on...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Keep them coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

very cool stuff


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Please check my post in General discussion #34.



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Chevy Van*

Thi8s is a kit I got from Tailights fade via eBay.I added one of my "Big Engines" & painted it in Testors Model Master #28114 GM Tropical Turqoise #1957 (799AB).It runs on a 4 - Gear chassis. Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

NNIICCEEEEE!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Taxi !!*

Here is my first resincast London Cab on a 4-gear chassis . It has a center screw post to screw mount on a 4-gear & It is based in a diecast.Top sign is molded from a Diecast Ford cab. Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking stuff Neal!!! Gotta pic the Chevy panel first although that yellow cab looks nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on both the Chevy Van & Taxi! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

That GMC by Greg Gipe is Sweeet! It looks great with your BIG Engine stuffed up front without a hood!

Great yellow Old Style English TAXI! That yellow looks Fabulous! 

Have one of those you sent me in a trade painted up on a stick in gray right now.
Am still working out the paint job for mine in my head....still thinking...Hmmmmmm

Bob...Time to get out the 4 gears...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both of them came out great Neal!! Like Randy, I kinda lean more towards the Chevy too. My dad had an old turquoise chevy pickup kinda like that, so I have an excuse!!  Looks great with the big block in it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

LMAO!

Looks like your sliding right into the whole retirement thing Neal!

Those are bitchen models. The Taxi is very cool, but the Chev delivery in the correct period color is a home run and takes me back to memorable times.


----------



## slotto

Cool Neal. Love the Suburban!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> Cool Neal. Love the Suburban!


Thanx for the kudos slotto ! It is not actually a GMC Suburban but with some dremeling/filing you would have one.Now I have another thought in my skull about another build on this kit.The colors are really KOOL as they are period correct & really do a lot for the vehicle !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

XracerHO said:


> Great work on both the Chevy Van & Taxi! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Thanx for the kudo's !
BTW,Its actually a GMC van according to the grill.Sorry, My Bad !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That GMC ( yup, I made a boo boo by calling it a chebby too!! :lol: ) would look sweet with a funky Bob... horrorclix...Zilla driver and passenger in it!! It does look very "lightable" too!! I better add it to my _someday_ list of wants and hope it's still there when the cash flow improves.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Good for some Ideas !!*







Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*more ideas !*

This is a great idea for a " California Kid" 2- car set.There is enough bodies from MEV & others that you can do this !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

The GMC looks great. I love the Taxi. Very cool!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

WHile doing some correspondence I came across some pics these that I did a few years ago & decided to repost.They are based on the Lionel Bentley/RR body & run on the JLTO chassis.


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

I like that two tone bentley! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> I like that two tone bentley! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Ditto that...real cool car Neal, Bz


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:If there is interest shown I can do another mold if any body wants a copy.

Neal:dude:


----------



## TBI

1scalevolvo said:


> Here is my first resincast London Cab on a 4-gear chassis . It has a center screw post to screw mount on a 4-gear & It is based in a diecast.Top sign is molded from a Diecast Ford cab. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Pip pip cheerio! :thumbsup:


I'm craving fish & chips all of the sudden


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> Here is my first resincast London Cab on a 4-gear chassis . It has a center screw post to screw mount on a 4-gear & It is based in a diecast.Top sign is molded from a Diecast Ford cab. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:





TBI said:


> Pip pip cheerio! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm craving fish & chips all of the sudden


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I love Fish....Long John Silvers....for the sea food lover in you! Thanks for the Hushpuppies the other day also TBI. lol











Neal,

Hey Dude I finally got one painted up....gonna let this bake in the garage for a while. Then...................you will see.










This got squirted in Gamma Gold with Pearl Orange over the top of that...for now.

Neal there are a bunch of your bodies that I want to get painted up but, am soooooooooooooo dang busy with all this Summer Crap-o-la right now. :freak:

Bob...Great Resin body :dude: DUDE...zilla


----------



## win43

Great TAXI :thumbsup:

Love the TRUCK too :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*More & Different Cab's !!*

Here is another Taxi project built from a yellow Green Hornet Dash body.The letters are stick-on from Michaels & are better than the rub-on sheet used with the London Yellow Cab.I painted it a darker yellow over the original pale yellow.Runs on an AW T- Jet chassis.There is an MEV Checker cab in the background.



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Mac's Cab*

This is another resincast body prototyped off an abused Minic Humber shell. I added the bumpers,resin Tailights & continental kit.The front Chrome bumper is a stray piece I found on a subway train.I think it is from a '57 Ford.The windows were fashioned from a CD case & it runs on an AW 4-Gear Chassis.The Continental Kit is easy to ID but where are the tailights & Gas Cap based off of ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

:thumbsup:TAXI


----------



## XracerHO

Great to take a ride in either TAXI. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Must be a TAXI convention going on!!! Hard to choose between the yellow's and the two tone versions!!! Looks like a 57 Ford grill, not sure about the tailights...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: The Tailights & gas cap were molded of a TYCO S CHeetah .

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*New Mold of the MBz 300SLR Nurbergring*

This is a new resincast project that I actually prototyped 5 years ago but never found the time. It is based on the Atlas Kit of the MBz 300SLR Nurbergring racer.THe wheel wells are modified so the car looks lower . Another improvement is the "headrest" Pad so the head now has 2 points of gluing & will not be broken off so easy in a rollover.This is a first in a series of new resincasts. It runs great on an AW T-Jet Turbo G chassis & uses 3R wire wheels. Paint is Testors Model Master # 28112 G.M. Honduras Maroun 1962 ( 948) 2 step with a clear coat. What a great & period correct color !Enjoy !


Neal:dude:

Abramson Motors......straight on track to the next frontier !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out nice Neal!! Superb detail job too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Neal! That MB is a real beauty!! 

Love the Honduras Maroon, too! A classic GM color.

Great stuff!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking MBz 300SLR. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Nicely detailed model Neal!


----------



## bobhch

*Always a blast to see more neat-o & fun scalevolvo builds...*

Neal those are some cool looking Taxi Cabs to be driving around Dude!

That Benz is a winner also.....race on!!

Bob...my resin scalevolvo TAXI is getting detailed out now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the MB Cool looking car!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*'Bad 2 da bone " !*

Please watch this youtube vid so you can understand The inspiration for this build . 







This is based on a " second " from resindude.It is a repop based on the GMC tow truck of the early ' 60's from the Lindberg Line.
The first thing I did was chop the roof about 1/3 down.Then to lower it further I cut out the floor of the wrecker bed so the rear of the chassis can clear the lowered bed.Then I used the spare tire from an AFX Baja Bronco & plastruct & other parts to build over the JTLO/AW chassis.I spent many hours on this but it is worth It !! It is not an exact copy but my re-interpretation of it. Enjoy !


Neal:dude:

:jest:" I do not suffer from insanity I enjoy every minute of it !!"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Low and mean attitude, Neal!! I like it!! Sure makes me want to dust off my Lindy wrecker and mess with it some.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mowyang

Love the wrecker, Neal!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That Wrecker is allready a classic dude!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

You have great taste in Rusty Tow Trucks...Love it!

Your version is Sweet! I love all the detail you put into this truck and it looks Great Dude!

The Baja spare is a great idea...you gave this thing all the right touches for this Wrecked Wrecker!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...wish we were neighbors...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I am inspired to do another LL GMC Rat Wrecker !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the Rat Rod Wrecker & thanks for Baja spare tire idea to widen the body for the chassis. Go for another wrecker! ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Another resincast that needs to be re-Jiggered !*

One problem I have with some of the resincasts I get from outside sources is that I find that I often have to at times to do some major work to make it work credibly on a T-Jet type or other chassis.It seems that some people do not do the full R&D that is needed for a proper prototype,They just seem to cast first & then figure it out. When I do a project I use a real chassis as a jig to properly lay things out & then road test my prototype before casting the ruber mold.
Any how I got this resincast -an old DIVCO Delivery Van ( I admit it was thrown in as part of a deal for free) from ebay & found that it was impossissible to mount properly.There was no room to mount the rear post & there was no clearance for the p/u shoes.Trying to make room in the front I wound up with a bit of " Dremel surfacing " & its resulting holes .I also added steps in the rear so I could use it as a basis to drill a rear screw hole as I had to eliminate the rear post.I came to a realization that there was no room for a rear screw mounting without a screw sticking out in the rear so I opted for a "Screwless" rear mounting with a tab to hold the rear instead.I also had to re-do the rear wheelwells & reconstruct the rear fenders out of plastruct.I also filled in the damage in the front from my previous dremeling.Any way the results were superb as you will see in the next post.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My cute little Beer Truck*

Here is my completed DIVCO Beer truck with "Miller Beer " decals.It is painted in GM Honduras Maroon & runs on an AW T-Jet 500 Ultra-G magna-traction chassis for safety as Vans of this type like the VW bus tend to be top-heavy in turns.Notice how every thing fits right ! ALso I want to recommend MicroMark.com "Micro Glaze " window glazing.What a great way to save time from cutting clear plastic when you do not have the proper "glass" For your project . Any how I admit I had a great time overcoming the challenges of this project Please check my previous post # 280 on the great amount of reconstruction had to do to make this body work properly on its chassis! Enjoy !


Neal:dude:

PS c/o this link for DIVCO history http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/Divco/


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Alternative mounting for AFX / Xtractions chassis*

One problem I have with some resincast bodies I get from outside sources is the poor state of the mounting tabs. The original Aurora AFX chassis's always had a mounting hole on front of the front magnet that a post could fit in like you would see in a lot of the early AFX bodied like the '57 Nomad, etc. but not on the present day JL / AW Extractions. However you can drill thought the vestigial hole in front ( There is just a thin layer of plastic to drill through)& dremel down the surface so the mounting screw clears the track.Using the post method saves a lot of time re-doing the mounting tabs. If you inspect any AW Extraction 4-Gear / AFX Specialty chassis you can see the holes in front of the front magnet that can be used for body posts.Please check out my pictures.

Neal:dude:

PS Notice the Silver arrow pointing FRONT I made on the inside of the "Glass".This is a great help when mounting it properly & it helps you find it easier if you drop it on the floor.


----------



## pshoe64

Great tip Neal. I have agonized over using the post mount method for XTs and some of the resins I make. Until I started pressure casting, the side mounts were a bear to recreate. Posts are so much easier to line up and allows the builder to raise/lower the chassis. I was considering recasting the originals I have, with new mounting details, but I may reconsider the posts now. Maybe add a rear tab to stabilize the backend, similar to the original Specialty Chassis bodies, only for standard chassis versions.

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

pshoe64 said:


> Great tip Neal. I have agonized over using the post mount method for XTs and some of the resins I make. Until I started pressure casting, the side mounts were a bear to recreate. Posts are so much easier to line up and allows the builder to raise/lower the chassis. I was considering recasting the originals I have, with new mounting details, but I may reconsider the posts now. Maybe add a rear tab to stabilize the backend, similar to the original Specialty Chassis bodies, only for standard chassis versions.
> 
> -Paul


Thanks for mentioning the rear tab to stabilise ther backend of the chassis. I use that on my London Cab resincasts.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Nice little DIVCO beer truck you have there & thanks for showing the rear quarter panel work as well!

Bob...It's Miller Time...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

That Van is so cute ,I have a great Idea for a new "Cars" Character... "Divco " !

Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Great little Beer Truck & nice work on the rear wheel wells. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> Nice little DIVCO beer truck you have there & thanks for showing the rear quarter panel work as well!
> 
> Bob...It's Miller Time...zilla


Yeah I agree with Bob.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have one of those Divies too. Got as far as painting it. I'm going to have to dig it out and see where it stands. I never thought of moving stuff around with it.


----------



## alfaslot1

*divco*



1scalevolvo said:


> One problem I have with some of the resincasts I get from outside sources is that I find that I often have to at times to do some major work to make it work credibly on a T-Jet type or other chassis.It seems that some people do not do the full R&D that is needed for a proper prototype,They just seem to cast first & then figure it out. When I do a project I use a real chassis as a jig to properly lay things out & then road test my prototype before casting the ruber mold.
> Any how I got this resincast -an old DIVCO Delivery Van ( I admit it was thrown in as part of a deal for free) from ebay & found that it was impossissible to mount properly.There was no room to mount the rear post & there was no clearance for the p/u shoes.Trying to make room in the front I wound up with a bit of " Dremel surfacing " & its resulting holes .I also added steps in the rear so I could use it as a basis to drill a rear screw hole as I had to eliminate the rear post.I came to a realization that there was no room for a rear screw mounting without a screw sticking out in the rear so I opted for a "Screwless" rear mounting with a tab to hold the rear instead.I also had to re-do the rear wheelwells & reconstruct the rear fenders out of plastruct.I also filled in the damage in the front from my previous dremeling.Any way the results were superb as you will see in the next post.
> 
> Neal:dude:


In defense of my work on this body it was made for the original aurora thunderjet chassis in the short wheelbase mode,the j.l./auto world chassis would be to long causing the wheels to not be centered in the wells,front bumper interferance with the pickups and inability to use the rear screwposts.
regards, greg


----------



## Bill Hall

Well regardless...that's a nifty lil van Neal!!!

When the manufacturers wanna know what we want, send them a pic of this model.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

alfaslot1 said:


> In defense of my work on this body it was made for the original aurora thunderjet chassis in the short wheelbase mode,the j.l./auto world chassis would be to long causing the wheels to not be centered in the wells,front bumper interferance with the pickups and inability to use the rear screwposts.
> regards, greg


Good point Greg. I admit to not trying it on an original chassis.My apologies.
Having said that,I find it better now to base all of my projects on the AW/JLTO chassis as it is simply cheaper for most hobbyists to buy & in any event the supply of original chassis is only finite & will only get more expensive.THis also goes for AFX & AFX Specialty/4-Gear.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bill Hall said:


> Well regardless...that's a nifty lil van Neal!!!
> 
> When the manufacturers wanna know what we want, send them a pic of this model.


THey would not do that as that makes too much sense.Would make for a funky minivan, perhaps some upstart Chinese co. can by the trade mark from whoever still owns the DIVCO copyrights.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Mad Maverick !*

This is a project I did with a rough Mini- Lindy Ford Maverick missing a Rear bumper & glass.First I created body mounts from its posts so it could be used on a AW 4 - Gear chassis. I dremeled out the trunklid & added some of my Tamiya military bits & other junk parts.I went over it with a hot soldering to create body damage. The Blower is from Greg Gipe's Mad Max kit.The front push bar is molded off the TYCO Hummer.The w/s is from an piece of glass from an unknown car.Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

That's one COOL looking Maverick!! I like it in MAD MAX style! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Mad Max & Road Warrior Interceptors*

These are 2 kits that I got on eBay from Greg Gipe.Very nice & well propotioned for the AW Thunder plus chassis .One is the Ausralian Ford Falcon XB "Interceptor"from Mad Max & its later version that was from the "Road Warrior" both starring Mel Gibson.I used the 3R black "Steelies " for the wheels on each. I did change the blowers using my resincasts from a TYCO engine as I felt the original blowers in the kit were out of proportion & the ones I put in were more towards the original Mad Max Cars. I added some black plastic on the "Road Warrior" version in the front to represent the structure that was under where the front Valence was missing also added a lot of weathering. I also added decals that most closely resembles what was on the original Interceptor's including the "Road Warrior " version .I made it a point to view anything on the Mad Max movie's like youtube's & websites. They are real good runners too ! Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Mav...*

If or when armageddon occurs Neal... I'll drive down from CT so you can help me deck my car out ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Check out my post # 10 on the Rat Rod CBP thread !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*"R" you ready for the end?*

Mavrick and Mad Max.......Love them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...armageddon...when? Oh man...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

http://www.fidelismodels.com/category/Boley_Civilian_Vehicles.html


----------



## bobhch

Neal that is one slick Soda trailer.  Thanks for the link, BZ


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Overdue MBz 300SLR Rat Bomb Project !!*

I had been collecting parts from my stash & setting up a kit & after a whole year I finally got to it. This was an intense build timewise ( Thank God for retirement ! ) but worth it in the End !! Lots of fitting & grinding & exchanging parts from my stash of resin stuff.For the first time I did intense Engine compartment detail like adding In addition to the blown Chrysler Motor a Generater & pulley, Battery, Radiator & Brake booster+ Master cylinder. The driver & seats are molded off a Lionel T-Bird. THe Body is resincast off of the old Atlas MBz 300SLR kit that I " Rat-E-Fied ". I added details Like a big metal patch to cover sideswipe damage & more Body damage & rust plus weathering. & used black 3R steelies painted in steel & rust & car runs on an AW T-Jet chassis.Windscreen is fabricated from an old CD case.Some decals from slotrod65.com. Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Oh MAN!!! I like what you did with the engine details and the whole car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Neal!!! You really done it this time!!! Superb ratification all the way around, and the engine compartment kicks @zz!!! Well done!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Neal you are awsome!!!

That detail is impressive to say the least!!:dude:

You can see your time in that one bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

awesome!


----------



## XracerHO

Great engine detail, side exhaust pipes & Ratified 300SLR. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*That Master cylinder is COOL...*



WesJY said:


> Oh MAN!!! I like what you did with the engine details and the whole car! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


What Wes said about the Engine compartment & the whole car! :thumbsup:

I read your description first and yeah.. Wang Go De Tango baby!! 
Well worth the effort and time. Great Car Dude!! :dude:

Bob...parts from your stash...Yeah!!...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> What Wes said about the Engine compartment & the whole car! :thumbsup:
> 
> I read your description first and yeah.. Wang Go De Tango baby!!
> Well worth the effort and time. Great Car Dude!! :dude:
> 
> Bob...parts from your stash...Yeah!!...zilla





"That Master cylinder is COOL..." :thumbsup: Thats why I never throw out any parts tree's ! It was made from the tip of one !! Thanx Bob !!

Neal:dude: AKA " Der RattMeister " !!


----------



## Bill Hall

INSPIRING work Neal!

I've been over these recent pix several times now and marvel at how much detail can be packed into a square inch. I've got an old AC Cobra project that needs a jump start...

...but first I have to install the battery...duh.

Thanx for showing us the way!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Work in Progress*

These pic speak for them selves !! Wait till you see it completed !


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Rat Rod Road Warrior Complete !*

Here is my completed project #3 Based on a Minic Humber in Resincast from my own rubber mold. I added a Big Engine & the rest from my stash of resincast & Tamiya Military bits & it runs on a 4-Gear Chassis. Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Apocalypse tested... and approved!!! Great job Neal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty detail work Neal...especially the wadded raggy....very convincing!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Last " Humber " Build for now !!*

This is #4 in my resincast " Minic Humber Rat Rod " series .It is a Police Highway Patrol car with a "Big Engine" & interior detail like a Police officer inside.It runs on a 4 Gear chassis.Details like the headlights,tailights,Bumpers etc. are from my " Stash " of resincast parts.See if you can ID some of them !This is my 4th & final " Minic Humber Road Warrior build " for now As I want to move on to other HO projects. I only casted 5 Body's from my mold & this is the 4th Project done.It is a complicated build as you have to install & improvise Mounts, Headlights,Tailights,Bumpers,Glass & other details.It is otherwise good mostly for "FairGround Special's " & Demolition Derby as the original Minic body was tortured with a soldering iron. I still have the rubber mold if there is still interest. The 5th is in BOB-Zillas hands & I look foreward the work he will do with it.Any how enjoy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Your detail work is outstanding considering these are Ho scale. I always think of Demo derby's when I see these Humbers. Back in the day they were the car to have. Nearly indestructible old tanks!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Humber Rat Rods!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Would not want to* bump *into that Police Officer. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only thing missing is the half gone box of donuts on the passenger seat! :lol: Nice job Neal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Great job, Neal! Those colors and decals look terrific, not to mention the cool engine compartment!


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME JOB!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice one....*

Throw'n up a deuce for the Highway Patrol. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Original Minic Humber*

This shows the stock apearance.

http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-manuf-minic.ashx


http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/files/Minic_pea_gn_Humber2.JPG


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Well Neal, 

I'd like to think that your just taking a sabatical from the Humber...or maybe an intermission of sorts. Me thinks you've just scraped the surface of potential devilment with this particular model!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super cool Neal!!!:freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Humber*

Hey Neal, the stock Humber reminds me of the old Checker Marathon(Taxi-Cabs). And the original stock body has alot of potential for mods in many directions. :thumbsup: In MY mind, I see a really neat Fairgrounds Dirttrack Racer  












1scalevolvo said:


> This shows the stock apearance.
> 
> http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-manuf-minic.ashx
> 
> 
> http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/files/Minic_pea_gn_Humber2.JPG
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

The Humber is also very Buick - like or could have been a compact Oldsmobile in 1958.I think this one was the Mk III Super Snipe or Hawk.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Now 'Rat Rodding on the streets of London !!*

:thumbsup:Here is my latest creation ! It is a resin 'Rat London Taxi that was prototyped from a Matchbox Diecast.Dig that Big Engine !! A push bar & some armoring is apparent .The big British Flag is hand painted. Runs on an AW 4 - Gear chassis with customised wheels.Decals are from rrr-1.com.I also made it into a right hand drive car for London streets. Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

I am digging your Humber police car with all its' details! The policeman driver is a great finishing touch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Taxi from London...hey wait give me a ride! More great detail on the body and paint!

Bob...build on Dude...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My 1st "FairGround Special" !*

:thumbsup:This is my 1st FairGround Special Dirt track racer based on my resincast London Taxi on a AW 4 - Gear Chassis. I added Day-Glo colors on top of the orange,blue & yellow paint.:thumbsup: Enjoy !!


Neal


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some pretty steady work there Neil...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I thought the British flag was a decal until I read...Always look at the pics first, bad habit I guess...I like that multicolor art work too, makes it easy to spot going around the track...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Hooligan Haulers ! ! ...*

That's what comes to mind Neal... WTG :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Its Baaaack ! The Minic Humber,that is !*

Bill Hall , you were right ! I did come back to the Humber as I still had one leftover body after I gave you the green one. This time I simplified things by just building it as a Fairgrounds Dirt track special. Mostly dremeling with just the add of the screen in the w/s opening & a tailpipe in back,the rest just 2-tone paint ,black & orange + decals. I did it in a fraction of the time of my previous Humber Builds ! Runs on an AW 4-Gear. Enjoy !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## Rolls

That looks like some great 4-gear fun in that Fairgrounds build, Neal. Nice!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Neal!! Diggin' that orange/black combo!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty build Neal.

Looks ready for Saturday night!


----------



## XracerHO

Both FairGround Specials: Humber & London Taxi look Great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the color package myself, especially with the corresponding wheels...RM


----------



## bobhch

Oh I can tell that this thing just slides out around the corners real nice and smooth like....Dirt On Neal!!

Bob...always love a volvo build...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yeah Baby !*

Blimey Neal, I totally MISSED this one- D'oh ! It's totally "Wet My Pants" - Awesome :thumbsup:
Now this is what I was talking about, you hit it right on the head !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Man Neal, I missed this one too-







Very cool, and I love all toys that you play with in the dirt


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Do any Manufacturer's make any dirt brown track ?



:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Tyco did in the '70s, kind of a sand tan color. And Mattel did a few years back in the Jeremy McGrath motocross set. I tried to sell my two-sets worth on Swap & Sell but no one wanted any so I gave it all away.


----------



## pshoe64

Life-Like has the ATV 4-wheelers set with "dirt" track.

Life-Like ATV Set

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Thanx Paul !! :dude:Neal


----------



## tjd241

*Leave us not forget North Texas Rich !*

His brown track could lend some inspiration to anyone thinking dirty thoughts. Go to page 11 of his Thunderbird thread where he really starts to hook-up.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693&page=11


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*" DoomsDay " @ the Dirt track !!*

Here is my TYCO " DoomsDay " car modified into a dirt track racer. I never liked the open greenhouse looki so I did some "Plastruct" surgery & added the "A" pillars,metal & burlap screen.I also sprayed on a bit of "weathering " spray for an authentic look. Enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks cool Neal!! Great weathering job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Yeah! I agree with SCM!!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*" Once again, I rise ! " - From the Pit of Doom !*

Here is another track car build that is a Modified Plymouth Satellite. This is based on an old AFX Plymouth Satellite Sebring body yl/og #43 with No chrome or glass & the wheel wells chewed out with the left side "A" & "B" pillers missing. AQ lot of plastic work went into this.I got the Idea frrom a posting in the "Bad Dog" Memorial section & went into my "Box of the doomed slotcars' where I knew I had this piece.A loy went in but it is really worthit . It runs on a AW X-traction DOH "Dirt" chassis ( That 10 chassis for $ 65 was great, thanks Bob !)Some pieces like the rear bar ,bumper,hood scoop,engine & front bumper are from my stash of parts & the rest is plastruct.I also spritzed on a bit of floquil weathering Spray.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Looks like fun cars to race!!! They look sharp. Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Neal ! 
Now this >







is pretty durn Cool ! :thumbsup: I love that you took a wreck and built a Dirttracker- just like in the 1:1 days of old. And btw, I love the tires you used too


----------



## plymouth71

where do you get your decals?
They look great!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Plymouth: The decals were picked up at one of the HO swaps a few years ago don't know too much about their origin.They ( THe # 31's & the Lowes ) were more or less made on a scanner. Thanks for the Kudo's !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some talented modelling skills right there!


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Digging your DoomsDay and Satellite cars...way cool detail.

You have a very neat way of adding detail to places and ways a lot of us here don't think about. Very nice indeed!!

Bob...keep on building Dude...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Nice job rebuilding & part additions, to revive a beaten body into a Great race car!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

Welcome back from the "Pit of Doom".

NICE.!!! The dirty tires make it pop.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Some nice builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with Jerry!! Them dirty tires take it over the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*After I visited Bill Hall...I came back with a case of the Willy's !*

Whan I visited Bill & His lovely TM he gave me a few bodies to play with.Here are 2 Willy's that I modified. The Yellow one had roof trauma so bad that I just decided to make it into an open air racer leaving the original color intact.I added to both my cast interiors,Roll bar & driver.The W/S was scrap from a broken CD case.The blue one was modified with part of a defective TYCO Hot Rod casting & the windows were modified. I also added bumper bars that were cast off a T-Jet Hot Rod.Coupe is in Testor's blue angel blue.Pipes were cast off a T-Jet Hot Rod. I think the orange car in the background I did from a casting Bill gave me is a '33 Willy's but not sure but anyway enjoy !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Man, totally Awesome trio :thumbsup:








But MY Fave, is the Purple People Eater, a very well done Vintage Dirttracker


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow,

You've been a busy boy. The topless Willys is a nifty look and always one of my favs, but really I like the way grill treatment squares and shortens the nose on the "people eater". Very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

"After I visited Bill Hall...I came back with a case of the Willy's !" There's ointment for that!! Very cool cars Neal.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Trio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Great Looking cars!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Neal I dig the chop, part, paint and decal work you do! 

These are some more fun to drive and look at volvo rods. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Made in USA...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Horrible birth defect rescue.*

This is a resincast copy of the Aurora MTJ '32 Ford P / U that I have had in my box for about a decade or so,perhaps more.I picked it up in one of those Dollar boxes @ a swap meet.When I got home I realised the posts were not long enough & the rear fenders were only partially cast.Since personal technology @ the time did not allow for the type of plastructing that I presently do, it was relegated to the " Pierre Cardin " junkyard & salvage ( A plastic box from a cologne box set ). Any how it was "rediscovered " last year when everything was reorganized & I started collecting parts to do it as a complete project.Once a slimline MTJ chassis was assembled & tested, I went to work on the body.Posts were added & drilled & I got a parts kit ( Engine / interior,glass ) from Bruce Gavins .I decided to fabricate a new w/s.The rear fenders are from a trailer that I got from Vern Doxtater ( Former Doc's HO cars ) I like them because they complement the rear wheels & have that cool " Diamondplate " top. The stakes are from my old Marx Truck molds.It is painted in a Rat Rod style so it was good that the engine was just cast in black plastic w/no chrome. Posthumous Kudo's to Bruce Gavins on his help with this project.

Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner

Some nice ones for sure! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Nice "Willys" ......... and a pretty cool pick-up too :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*I've always had a case of the Willys...*

One of my alltime favs. Love the way you make use of the Hot Rod / Truck Chassis on both them and the Pick-Up too. Just real cool stuff as per normal from you Neal. That "to-be-done-later" box just keeps turning out home runs.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Nice save on the '32 Pick up!


----------



## XracerHO

Creative way to finish with a Great looking 32 P/U. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Keep on Truckin' Neal...love the look you got going on with your 32 P/U truck!!

That engine paint up with pipes adds that fun detail touch to everything else you added to make this a fun little rod.

Bob...smash that excelerator to the floorboard...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Always liking a Willys in any formation!!! Cool racks on the 32...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Check this out & get out yer Dremel's !!*

:thumbsup:Now this will keep a lot of us busy fer sure !


Neal :dude:



http://shop.mattel.com/product/inde...ed+-+Video&utm_keyword=hot+wheels+video+racer


----------



## slotto

that looks cool


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Apocolyptic Javelins*

Here are 3 Javelins that I have completed out of 5.# 2 & #3 have had the roof smoothed out.the Pro - Stock shaker hoods are from BOBCH.the bodies are all dollar bin junker with some resincast windows & all resincast rear bumpers. Notice the AW DOH inspired windshield treatment on the green #3.BTW the # 's are also in production sequence like VIN #'s. The yellow Dune Buggy was a bare body that I suspect was from those Tough Ones with 2 tracks & extra bare body deals that Aurora put out. Absolutely untouched until I got a hold of it !Made it into a complete car with my stock of resincast bits & a AW chassis. Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I like the "Dirt" on this car :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

those look ready for the wasteland! Love that green one especially!


----------



## WesJY

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I like the "Dirt" on this car :thumbsup:


YEAH ME TOO!!!

Wes


----------



## slotto

Diggin the windshield!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> Diggin the windshield!


That was my thoughts as well...RM


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

The I beam front bumper is cool man! Love the look you gave these cars.

Bob...great works from the Volvo co....zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

The whole package is wicked!! And the done buggy looks sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: What I like about the Javelins is that there are two different Hood piece's that are easily removable that make for a lot of versatility in customizing.


:dude:Neal


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The best thing about the Javelins is that theyre AMC Javelins! One of the best looking cars ever built and lends itself to a zillion different styles. that green one looks like it can take on Zombieland.


----------



## XracerHO

All the Apocolyptic Javelins look Great, like the dirt look of #3 & worn #1! ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Into the Badlands*

" The Zombies were every where in the major cities & towns, so many fled from the driving dead...into the Badlands ! "
Here is the latest (#4)of my Badlands Javelin's.Parts & pieces from the TYCO Doomsday car & my resincast stash of goodies copied off the Allard LeMans grill & TYCO S T-bird,etc.Sprayed in Zinc Chromate on an AW XT DOH chassis.Enjoy !

Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Badlands " Zombie Masher "*

@ the last HO-NJ last week in Parsippany I picked up from the Junk Box a Willys & the remains of a 70's style AFX "Peace Tank " that was missing its Turret & exhaust pipes.ANy how A thought entered my skull for another "Badlands / Doomsday/Zombie Masher " vehicle.Fortunately I already had a spare Original AFX specialty chassis & the super fat slicks to fit it.I fabbed a new exhaust from my plastruct bits & added the interior from a TYCO doomsday car also some other pieces & my Tamiya military bits.The wheels are stock but I added 4 resin pieces to give them a badass look.Looks like it is driven by an escaped prisoner in his orange jumpsuit.BTW what does " DPW" on the hatch in front of the engine stand for ? Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Finally!

Somebody created something sensible from a Peace Tank...LOLOLOLOL!

Great vision Neal!


----------



## gomanvongo

that is wicked cool! when the apocolypse comes i want that for my slot car!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Badlands Javelin with the damaged right front end & detail on Tank recovery vehicle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The yellow car seems very appropriate for the badlands. What does the DPW on the Tank mean? ..RL


----------



## gomanvongo

1scalevolvo said:


> what does " DPW" on the hatch in front of the engine stand for ?


Just guessing, but I remember reading somewhere here on HT that the original peace Tank driver was sculpted to be a non-flattering representation of an AFX manager that was to say the least unliked.

Might the DPW be the initials of the immortalized manager?

j


----------



## bobhch

*who, who......you, you...*

Don't know about the DPW initials?

Dang a lang a Tanka Lota!! Who let the Dogs out...who, who....YEAH!

Neal DAT is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! I gotta go back and stare at this Incredible creation again. Pat yourself on the back Dude you knocked this one to the next County...

Love the New Javelin #4 from the badlands alos...keep on putting your parts together Dude. 

Bob...knocked over by your Tank Coolness build...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Final #5 Badland's Javelin*

For now,This is my final Badlands Javelin as I want to move on to other long overdue HO projects. Enjoy !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the Javelin Neal!! Like the busted out tail light effect! Looks cool!! Where's the mud? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice job on the Javelin Neal!! Like the busted out tail light effect! Looks cool!! Where's the mud? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Look closely @ the wheel wells.BTW the beef is in the trunk.



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*I'm baaack !!*

Well after a month of bullshine with trying to fix my burned out computer,
( Thanks a heap' my mooching Sister-in-law ), & $900+ later, I am back @ it !! Gateway just lost its Mojo so its go with Lenovo ! Any way here is the 1st of my latest creations,Another is complete, one needs paint & the other completion,Here is my BBBB or Bodaciously Blown Badass Bentley,or is it my BadAss Bodacious Blower Bentley ? Whatever !!:tongue: Any how here is my latest, Its based on a Junker AFX Roarin Rolls Golden Ghost & my custom resincast "BIts" like the Bentley grill ,Pipes & resincast spare tires,painted in Metallic BRG on a AW 4Gear drivetrain.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

BBBB=:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

3 spare tires and no room for a jack!!! Love it!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> BBBB=:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 3 spare tires and no room for a jack!!! Love it!!


:thumbsup:You ain't seen nothin' yet !! :dude:Neal


----------



## bobhch

Neal,

Very Classy indeed! 

Bob...I see Valet parking in your future...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good to see ya back Neal... Like that green/cream color package...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Here is another BBBB !! In Metallic silver British flag decal & side pipes with more flush mounted spare in the rear. Enjoy !! :dude:Neal


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Bentleys partial to the Metalic blue one. ..RL


----------



## basement racer

That blue one is nice,very nice.I really like the molded in spare tire.
BR


----------



## 1scalevolvo

basement racer said:


> That blue one is nice,very nice.I really like the molded in spare tire.
> BR


The spare tires are not molded in. Holes are dremeled out and trimmed and the rezincast tires are superglued in but thanx for the kudo s!

Neal:dude:


----------



## basement racer

aaahaa ! the hand :wave: IS faster than the eye :freak:
Thanks for the info Neal.
BR


----------



## WesJY

Neal - NICE JOB ON BOTH ROLLS!! I like the colors and spare wheel - it looks so real! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1scalevolvo said:


> The spare tires are not molded in. Holes are dremeled out and trimmed and the rezincast tires are superglued in but thanx for the kudo s!
> 
> Neal:dude:


This pic shows how it is done. After a junk piece of sprue is superglued in to maintain structural strength & alignment, the plastic is marked using a resincast spare as a template & a suitable hole is dremeled & filed out . Then the spare is aligned & superglued in & the bracing sprue is dremeled off.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Admiral Ackbar's Bodacious Bi-Motor BadAss Bentley !*

This is my latest Bentley Build in series that I have been actually working on since 4/2010 (Mostly getting kits & parts together) Since I have done some other project series ( Rat Javelin's,etc) I finally got to doing this.This is my 
3rd AFX Bentley build based on a junker AFX Specialty Rolls Royce Golden Ghost shell.I added many of the resincast parts I made I also strived for an " Upscale" paint scheme befitting the Bentley Marque using Metallic dark red & Silver in a 2-tone arrangement topped off with a coating of clear after adding the British Flag decal. I also added a bit of " Bobzilla-Ness" that I think is real cool.Even with the raised rear tire height I get good traction with the AW 4-Gear chassis.This took quite a while but I think it was well worth it. I used the following resincast parts : The Bentley front conversion piece, grill & lights, Resincast spare tires Large & small , the F&R big Engines ,Rear Tonneau boot cast of the AFX VW Thing ,AC cobra interior & an authentic AFW Thing windscreen (That & the Body constituite the original Aurora AFX DNA ). Enjoy !!



Neal :dude:


----------



## gomanvongo

that is wicked funny! what a odd thing to think to build, but what a hoot to see! Two Admiral Ackbars up!

john


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It's a trap! :thumbsup:

Great job!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

gomanvongo said:


> that is wicked funny! what a odd thing to think to build, but what a hoot to see! Two Admiral Ackbars up!
> 
> john


I want to do more lke this with the figures !

Neal :dude:


----------



## tjd241

*All top notch Neal...*



1scalevolvo said:


> I want to do more like this with the figures !Neal :dude:


... and all totally unique. You keep this up and the Management out at Las Zillas will be lookin to get you out there workin fer them ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> I want to do more lke this with the figures !
> 
> Neal :dude:


Neal,

Dude it is great to see you having fun!! 

Star Wars figures are always a blast to use. 

It's always funny to see these Futuristic Space Monsters, guys & gals in cars and trucks. 

Now you have me thinking of a Rolls build...go figure.


1scalevolvo said:


> Here is another BBBB !! In Metallic silver British flag decal & side pipes with more flush mounted spare in the rear. Enjoy !! :dude:Neal


This looks great in blue with the British flag decals...Very Neat!!

Bob...volvo builds forever...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

One Wild Bentley like the convertible touch & the big engines! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Progress report*

Here are some more pics that show some of my techniques for making my BadAss Bodaciuos Blower Bentleys. The Coach Top was not wide enough for the body so I use my technique of cutting it in half, adding black thick sheeting to one side & trimming it & the fitting the other half & filing to make it one wider piece.This requires very precise cuts.When making the convertible I need to add more structure to replace the removed roof section. I use one of my cast interiors & add plastruct to beef up the sides.I also leave a slot for for the AFX VW Thing w/s. I save the original roof section & dremel it down so I can use it as a rear mount supergled to the bottom of the new interior.I dremel out a large Hole & superglue in the resincast spare. Notice the holes in the front fenders for the smaller spares.Hope these are of help.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The Dark Phantom Rides !*

The Dark Phantom Rides ! Spreading Fear & Terror amongst the street criminals of London !!

This is another BBB Bentley I just completed using 3R Decals,Testor's Metallic Pearl Black & a AW 4-gear chassis. I am working on 2 others @ this moment. Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*More to come...can't wait!!*

I like the look of the black with gray top alot on this one!!

For some reason the band-aid jingle is ringing in my ears right now.

Bob...I am hooked on Bentleys because, Bentleys are hooked on me...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Macro shows a lot... and I see some seriously tight detail work there!! Superb job Neal one one fine custom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Roll'n 'em out Neal style... Awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

That's one sharp looking ROLLS! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

WesJY said:


> That's one sharp looking ROLLS! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


:thumbsup: Its actually a Bodaciously Blown Badass Bentley adapted from the AFX Rolls Royce Golden Ghost but thanks anyway !

Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: Its actually a Bodaciously Blown Badass Bentley adapted from the AFX Rolls Royce Golden Ghost but thanks anyway !
> 
> Neal :dude:


ahh my bad!!! I missed it. 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Inspiring video's !!*

:thumbsup:I got the wheels turning in my skull from all this !:thumbsup: Gonna get a Dash '55 Chevy Convertible @ the Allentown show fer shure !!C/O the following video's !!





 This is from "Roadracers "












 I already have this 2 car set " Kitted out " in my plastic bags ready for when I get to it !


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Gotta remember to p/u an AFX/Extraction '72 Dodge Charger body also !! These video's area a great source of ideas !!









Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*A BBBB in BRG / Silver !*

:thumbsup: Another Bodaciously BadAss Blower Bentley on a 4-Gear chassis. I used an OEM AFX Rolls Golden Ghost body modified with my own cast pieces ( " Bentley Grill ", AFX spare tire's ,Engine / exhausts,driver & interior,Boot, etc.). The AFX Rolls body & AFX VW thing w/s is the extent of the original Aurora " DNA " Painted in Testors British green Metallic & German silver.Enjoy !"

Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like this Convertible Bentley & driver!! Well done. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

XracerHO said:


> Really like this Convertible Bentley & driver!! Well done. :thumbsup: ..RL


AGREED!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Metallic British Green is the perfect color for your Bentlys.

Thats my new favorite color. :thumbsup:

The XK 140 dude certifies it's authenticity


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bill Hall said:


> Metallic British Green is the perfect color for your Bentlys.
> 
> Thats my new favorite color. :thumbsup:
> 
> The XK 140 dude certifies it's authenticity


:thumbsup:Thanks for the Kudo's Bill ! & give my respect to the XK 140 Dude !!


Neal:dude:

BTW you ain't seen nuttin' yeT !!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Last Build of the series*

This is my final (# 7) AFX Rolls / Bentley / 4-Gear build, as I want to go on to other things & I have no more AFX Rolls Golden ghost bodies any way. It is spray painted in a 2 tone of Testors Blue Angel Blue & Bug Yellow. This one is a Rolls - Royce , not a Bentley. It also has a custom cast convertible Top & Two passengers, the Driver & his Lady in addition to the resincast spare tires. The only original Aurora DNA is the Body, Gold Rolls Grill & AFX Thing w/s .I hope that all have enjoyed this series that I did. I also tried to explore the possibilities with this body & I hope all have been able to take something from it as well & apply it to their own builds. A few did suggest that I try doing more with a Bugatti & Packard Grill but I do not feel that the body lends itself to that concept well. Any how time to move on . Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Neal, I don't know exactly why, but this latest/last Rolls Version, is my Fave of your Group. Thanks for sharing this series with us :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Diggen' it!

The new top design adds a much needed verticality that brings the entire model into proportion.


----------



## WesJY

Yeah I agree with Bill. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Agree with Bill, too & it has an elegant Rolls look to it! :thumbsup: Great series. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto for me too! The top and the grille makes the whole package eye pleasing!! Nice series Neal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What's next??


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Here is a MARX /AML "Bentley " 'vert*

:thumbsup:This is a one-off custom convertible based on my MARX / AML Rolls resincast that I converted to a "Bentley " Convertible using my resincast pieces.It runs on a Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis & uses 3R wheels & is painted Royal Metallic Red.The Silver on blue car is my resincast of the MARX / AML Rolls Royce that I re-engineered to work on the LWB T-Jet type chassis.By extending the body I now have a sleeker & lower looking vehicle & best of all the pickup shoe clearance Issues that plagued the MARX/AML Rolls are completely eliminated.I am still working on a new prototype Bentley based on the MARX / AML Rolls that I will use to make another rubber mold for series production,still have to work out more details.Enjoy !


" Abramson Motors..........Strait on track to the next frontier "

Neal :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Those both look sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Very light-able too!! Hopefully I can swing for a couple when you start making babies. I can't now, but maybe down the road a little.


----------



## 41-willys

those Bentleys are sweet!


----------



## sethndaddy

Hella koolness, aurora should have had your eye years ago Neal.
(sorry, missed you at the show, I got there around 1:30ish)


----------



## Super Coupe

Both cars look great!!!! Really liking the convertable. Nice work.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## carlosnseattle

*Hi Neal*

I read about how you normally just toss out chassis that you find useless. Do you have any old matchbox RPS chassis laying around?

Thanks


----------



## 1scalevolvo

carlosnseattle said:


> I read about how you normally just toss out chassis that you find useless. Do you have any old matchbox RPS chassis laying around?
> 
> Thanks


 " Dunno " where that came from . I did change a bunch of Matchbox RPS cars to run on a TYCO 440W2 wide but I kept the old ones. I now just install a guide pin & use them for the slotted track. I still have one left but that is for a Honda resincst body project that I got from Bobzilla.I am now retired & cannot really "slurge" like before. I think I may have some Lionel Power passers & Ideal TCR chassis.Sorry I could not be of more help.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Sethndaddy's '40 Ford*

This I got from Sethndaddy on a trade.It is a resincast "sloshie " '40 Ford that I modified to run on a 4-Gear chassis & painted in gold. The Hearse is still a work in progress. Enjoy

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work again Neal. It's even cooler that the cars originated in my stable.


----------



## 41-willys

I like that gold 40 Ford :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> I like that gold 40 Ford :thumbsup:


Yeah it looks great in Gold with the Iron Cross!!

That Hearse is looking to become a real fun car too...

Doh....just clicked back a page and saw your New Bentley's...very Cool cars. 
I really like them both. With a top and without both are very neat!

Bob...Slot on...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Undead Express hearse is ready !*

This is the completed Hearse I got from sethndaddy. It is the "Undead Xpress" that I added som of my own "Bits" like the Hemi Engine,running boards,pipes & bumper bars,etc. I am still trying to figure out diorama's of the apocolyptic zombie scenes so bear with me.It runs on a AW 4-Gear chassis with my own resincast/plastruct mounts.Please refer to post #451 2/27/12 for more pics. Enjoy.

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever modelling! Gold 40 Ford is cool!


----------



## WesJY

Neal - you will have to make a video of them on track! They look so cool! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Neal you took that Sethndaddy Hearse and made it FUN!

Always a Hoot to see all the added detail parts you make added to your custom slot builds....LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ooooh those Zombies look perfect with your rendentation.

Bob...eNjOyINg yOuR rEtIrEmEnT!!!...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

This was on FB :

Jim Vecheck:" I like it when people think outside the box. You're our H.O. Steve Jobs "

:thumbsup:Best Compliment I ever got !! Thanks Jim !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

Hell yea, another azz kicking Hearse. I really need to finish one of my started ones.

And I love the front post attachment you have there Neal, never thought of that, easier then the way I was doing it.


----------



## roadrner

A fast way to get them to the ground! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*C/O this HO web page !*

http://www.87thscale.info/


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*New series*

This is a new series of mine based on a bunch of resincasts that I got in trade.While I was told by my trading partner that these were" bag of resins from other guys (not the greatest of quality, but possible 'track ornaments )" I was intrigued to say the least. You see, I am of the opinion that a vehicle has to be very seriously pulverized for me not to be able to do anything with it.I also enjoy a challenge ! I beleive that for the most p[art there are no real bad cars just ones needing to be matched up with the right owner.There are about 11 of them, 2 AFX 'vettes, 4 mustangs ,a Camaro, Mercury cyclone f/b , GTO,A Ford GT & a green Hornet car . They are in various stages of casting defects & missing parts.I will also note that of the 4 Mustang's,one has a different casting methodology so I can assume it was not from the same source as the other 3.The 4 mustangs came with only 3 roofs so I repaired & used one I already had in my stash.You will notice that I already started work on the white Mustang on the left.I have already set up my " Kits" adding what ever parts are needed to complete each project.One should not anticipate any "Shelf Queen" restorations as they are too far gone for that but they still have potential !! Any how here is a "Group photo " & two of the completed cars in the next postings.BTW thanks Ed ! (Sethndaddy).

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*1st "Victim "*

This is the first I did. The white resin Mustang like the othe 2 had this poorly adjusted hood scoop that was seriously mis-aligned @ the prototype stage.Also the glass was seriously "Bubbled" & would normally be replaced. I dremeled off the hood scoop & dremeled out the F&R windows so in can use it as a "Dirt track racer ". I used fiberglas screen for the front w/s opening & added F&R push bars.It runs on a AW Tjet chassis with the 3R chome steelies.

Enjo! Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*#2, Green Hornet Dirt track car*

This is the 2nd one I completed.I did mucho sanding & dremelation & filling in/repair,etc.I also added my resincast push bars & a rollbar.Runs on a AW with 3R steelies.Enjoy !


Neal :dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh MAN -Neal, I'm really diggin these Two Dirttrackers :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Neal you sure built some great looking paint swappers Dude!

Bob...we don't need no stinkin' glass winders...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work Neal. I would also run outta chassis well before I could use up all my project bodies.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Perverse & Interesting ideas for customising !*

http://www.neatorama.com/2012/01/15/narco-tanks-diy-armored-vehicles-of-the-mexican-drug-cartels/










http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=narco+tanks&v_t=keyword_rollover


Neal :dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Put'n 'em to good use...*

WTG Neal... The silver grey paint you used makes the Sunoco car roll bar looked like it was wrapped with ductape. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat pair of dirt trackers Neal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Bummer the hood scoop was amiss on the Stang... Looks like it would have been a cool ride.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Neat pair of dirt trackers Neal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Bummer the hood scoop was amiss on the Stang... Looks like it would have been a cool ride.


:thumbsup:There was nothing I do do with the scoop. I have 3 of these mustang resins that came this way.When the mold was prototyped, the original creator put on an unaligned hood scoop & as a result the mold was defective & looked poorly.On the next Mustang ( Almost done ) I have a smoothed hood with a hole for an air cleaner.Thanks for the input & kudo's !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep them coming!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Latest Fairgrounds Special Mustang # 2*

This is based on the dark green Mustang resincast that was 2nd from the left in the previous group shot.The mis-alighned silver hood scoop was dremeled off & the hood smoothed out. I also added an air cleaner recycled from an old T-Jet hub.Also the bubbled out windows were dremeled out & I installed the fiberglass mesh. I built new bumpers from plastruct & dremeled out the grill.Car runs on 3R wheels & a AW T-Jet chassis.Finished with slotrod65.com decals & 3R decals. Enjoy !


Neal


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I like this latest Blue Mustang coupe too :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beatersville/218374414105?sk=wall


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Good ideas in this video but jarring music !!*





 :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My latest "rescue" '68 Mercury Cyclone*

This is a '68 Mercury Cyclone I got with a bunch of junker bodies from a trade with Sethndaddy . It started as a reject of sorts but with the rear bumper from a T-Jet Torino & my fabrication skill I made it into a cool Dirt track Fairgrounds special.Car uses 3R chrome steelies on a AW T-Jet chassis & slotrod65.com decals. I am curious as to the origins of this casting.Hotwheels or Matchbox ? Enjoy !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Cyclone, Neal :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

Nice racers!


----------



## JordanZ870

Hey Neal!

Its great to see that you still turn out these very unique
and beautiful cars! I can read the hours of care that went into them.
It is never easy to rescue a rashy resin. You seem to pull it off quite nicely!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Neal I love what you did with this 68 Mercury Cyclone resin body!! :thumbsup:

Bob...paint, parts and decals are all Greeeeeeeeat...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

joez870 said:


> Hey Neal!
> 
> Its great to see that you still turn out these very unique
> and beautiful cars! I can read the hours of care that went into them.
> It is never easy to rescue a rashy resin. You seem to pull it off quite nicely!
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Thanx Joez !! Great to have you back after such a long hiatus !! While you were gone , I retired from NYCTA so now I have time for my artistic creations !!Post more of your own stuff !! Please !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

And again I say WOW. See, thats why I sent you a bunch of those off beat cars Neal, you make them look purdy.


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> And again I say WOW. See, thats why I sent you a bunch of those off beat cars Neal, you make them look purdy.


Yep! I agree! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*My next to last Fair Grounds Mustang.*

This is my first post in a while as we have been away @ Disney /AnaHeim spoiling the Grandkids ! Now there is no mo' money for slot stuff but I can still keep on trucking with what I have for quite awhile !!:tongue: .Any how I finally completed my latest Mustang & am in the middle of my yellow resin GTO build.Any how,the Mustang is finally done,this time with a repaired Original Aurora Mustang roof D Holy Moly,you mean we got some original Aurora DNA for once ? ) on one of the bodies Ed "Sethndaddy " sent. Like the others It runs on an AW T-Jet chassis & 3R wheels.I also included a before & after shot ! Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Beauty save, hey!:thumbsup:
Perfect Bull Ringer from some local boys


----------



## 41-willys

nice dirt tracker


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Another nice Dirttracker, Neal :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Mustang & Rims. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent save!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

How can ya not love a tuff looken' fastback 'Stang?!


----------



## bobhch

*Mustangs always have that fun rear slide to them....*



XracerHO said:


> Great looking Mustang & Rims. :thumbsup: ..RL


Exactly Xracer...I want to race a 1/1 just like this on a dirt track all night long! :woohoo:

Great job on capturing the Mustang in all of us Neal!!

Bob...can feel the rear end slipping out on me...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Movin' On !*

I have notified my Lawyer to start the process of selling my house so Me & my Boss Stasi can move to the Seattle area. I will try to maintain some production as I am working on my last Fairgrounds Mustang & GTO.

Thanks:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

OMG!

No way! Really? Hahahahahahaha! Thats great news!


----------



## bobhch

*I knew I could relate this to HOOTERS someway...*



1scalevolvo said:


> I have notified my Lawyer to start the process of selling my house so Me & my Boss Stasi can move to the Seattle area. I will try to maintain some production as I am working on my last Fairgrounds Mustang & GTO.
> 
> Thanks:dude:


WOW! Pretty soon the whole HOHT crew will be camping out in Bill Halls back yard...KEWL BEANS Neal!!!

http://www.seattle.gov/TOUR/attractions.htm

Look for the froggy Porsche tour of Washingtion Neal. Buckle up though Dude and hang on.....Rrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...Yeah!!

Bob...Washington or BUST...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1scalevolvo said:


> I have notified my Lawyer to start the process of selling my house so Me & my Boss Stasi can move to the Seattle area. I will try to maintain some production as I am working on my last Fairgrounds Mustang & GTO.
> 
> Thanks:dude:


Just lookin through here.
This is the last post by Neal. We sure will miss you dude.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Jim. 



1scalevolvo said:


> This was on FB :
> 
> Jim Vecheck:" I like it when people think outside the box. You're our H.O. Steve Jobs "
> 
> :thumbsup:Best Compliment I ever got !! Thanks Jim !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

Rest in Peace Neal. You will be missed!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still can't believe it.. Bless ya real good Neal. May your rails always be clean and smooth, and your red oil supply never run low! My sincerest condolences Stasi.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks Guys for bringing back Neal's Thread, I wanted to see his work again, and didn't know where to find it .


----------



## alpink

condolences


----------



## slotcarman12078

There was loads more Ralph.. It took some arm twisting to get Neal to open a shop.


----------



## ParkRNDL

This is the first car I got from Neal. I had mentioned on one of the boards that I would love a Tyco S Thunderbird, but they all go really high on Fleabay. Neal responded that he was working on casting that model, and we arranged to meet at the next Bob Beers show on Long Island. I bought two of his Thunderbirds then. This is one, I still haven't done anything with the other... it's in my cigar box of Resins To Be Finished.





































--rick


----------



## WesJY

That's a sharp looking car. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rick,
I remember that conversation somewhere, about the cat/fish faced Tbird.
You did a great job on it. I remember seeing many of his builds, and commenting on them.
As I looked through this thread this afternoon, I didn't see a single post from me. 
Funny how you think you have time to get to know someone, then they're gone.
I wish I would have told him more how I appreciated his twists on slot car customs.
No one, not even Sparky could make em as grungy as Neal could.
His dirt cars and post-apocalyptic cars are EPIC.

... still at a loss for words.


----------



## WesJY

Oh man. No idea about Neal. Rest In PEACE Neal! 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rick, you finished up this T-Bird....








...really nicely. And I'm sure that Neal was proud of your final touches.. :thumbsup: from me2


----------



## bobhch

rick, I'm with Ralphthe3rd on this...very nice Volvo build!!:thumbsup:

Neal sent me a couple of these Taxi Cabs he casted from a Matchbox English Taxi.

This is the first one I did up and sent it back to neal all Aped up.




























Need to get the other body out and do it up when I get a chance.

Bob...Neil I know you are reading these post still but, in Heaven now...I love yah Man :wave:...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here is a Willys Woody body that Neal made up from a Willys front and a HotWheel Woody.

Neal was always thinking about how to Bundle things diferently. His builds were very unique.



















posting up these pictures isn't going to bring back :dude: but, it does help keep his spirit alive so, post up if you got them Dudes.

Bob


----------



## coach61

Man this is so sad. I was sorting cars the other day and I have one of Neils Mercedes, I placed it in my display case as it was a car I had no intention of parting with, now its on the top shelf so I never forget what a good friend we all had in Neil. RIP buddy may God recieve you with open arms and a russkit controller.. race on...

David


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Preserving Neal's legacy for the next generation of slotters..*

I just had a thought, part good- part bad. The good part is, we NEED to keep this thread intact, to showcase Neal's creations that he shared with us. But now the bad part, where were his photo files stored ? I mean, who is hosting his car pix seen in this thread, will they continue to be hosted there indefinitely, or ????
PLEASE SAVE THIS THREAD- WITH it's PIX Intact !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*One of my FAVES- One more time *

I just had to Bump this one back up top again. It's special to me, because it's a version that I suggested to Neal, and he painted it in my Favorite Color Combo. Thanks Neal, wherever you are :thumbsup: I just hope who ever inherits it, appreciates Neal's work and his vision,.



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Blimey Neal, I totally MISSED this one- D'oh ! It's totally "Wet My Pants" - Awesome :thumbsup:
> Now this is what I was talking about, you hit it right on the head !


----------



## bobhch

*It's been a while...*

Just thought I would bump Neals thread up again. 
Lots of neat builds in here!!

Bob...RIP Neal...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Bob!! I sure do miss Neal!! He was one of a kind!


----------



## 60chevyjim

neal was a great guy I met him at a slot car show in pa years ago and he showed me several cool resin bodys he made , I seen him again in pa and got some of his cool resin bodys from him .. and I still have them all today the willys woody a tyco s tbird ht. a marx stake bed truck , and some others .. I met him b4 I ever made a resin body myself.. he was and all ways will be a great guy to me..


----------



## win43

Neal will be/is missed.


----------



## bobhch

Casting up in the clouds Neal is...RIP good friend. :wave:

Bob...bump...zilla


----------

